# Please share what you are working on



## Charley (Feb 12, 2013)

Thought it would be fun for us to share the crafty/artsy things we are all working on.

During the day, I am just starting to quilt an Ohio Star lap quilt







In the evening, just started crocheting a basket weave scarf






and planning a new lap quilt...this is the material I will use.






I would love to hear/see what you are working on.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 12, 2013)

Here are some of the knitting projects I'm working on or have just finished.

I'm really into making baby headbands with flowers since I have several friends having baby girls this spring.






The lime rib knit scarf is for me out of cotton yarn. The purple is a washable wool rib knit scarf I'm working on for my mom's birthday. I'd like to get my hands on some hand spun wool to make her a navy blue scarf.






This is one of the premie hats (for NICU babies) I've made. When my son was in the NICU there was a group of moms that knit hats for all the babies. I wanted to help other babies in the NICU so I've started knitting these little hats. The other is my attempt at knitting a cable. It's my first one and is actually a lot easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Charley (Feb 12, 2013)

I love the little headbands and the precious flowers. Also enjoy your choice of colors on everything...very pretty. Love the cable stitching! It is fun to try a new stitch and add it to the "I can do that" list. Youtube has helped me so much with new to me stitches. Thanks for sharing!

Lois


----------



## atotton (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm working on finishing a couple more orders of the wire cowboy boots.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, love everyone's projects!

It's a snowy day here in OK. I had alot of errands to do, but since I was housebound I did a quick crochet project. I'm hosting Garden Club on THursday and my program is Language of Flowers. So I thought I'd made a pansy pin for a door prize. The leaves are wool that I painted, then attached to watercolor paper for stability.

www.cassphoto.com/pansypin.jpg


----------



## Charley (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad everyone is keeping busy. atotton I love your wire art. It is amazing. And Marsha I love the hand painted leaves and the crocheted pansy...a Very pretty pin!

Lois


----------



## REO (Feb 12, 2013)

I had been working on a counted cross stitch last Fall but we adopted some crazy cats LOL. So threads are out of the question right now!

I guess I need to post things I've done. I just don't want to be a board piggy since I do so many things


----------



## chandab (Feb 13, 2013)

No pics, as its still in the planning stages, but I'm working on a smaller quilt. I'm trying to stash bust my assortment of horse prints, so a big mix of different horse prints. I'm going to try to make it entirely from fabrics out of my stash, and not buy any fabrics to go in it, so its going to be smaller. [All the fabrics are pretty much just 1/4 yard cuts and fat quarters, so not much of any one fabric to work with. I think I have almost a dozen different prints.]


----------



## Charley (Feb 13, 2013)

Robin, You are so funny. You are owned by your kitties! You just have to find hobbies for your cats. so you can find a little space to work on your cross stitch. I admit I am owned by my chihuahua, Roxy, but she has learned to let me do my crafts. She usually lays on her heating pad on the back of the couch and barks at anything that moves outside....I'm convinced that it is her hobby. Or if I am in a different room she sleeps beside me in my chair while I am balancing on the edge.

Chanda, I can't wait to see your horse quilt. It sounds like fun! Do you have a pattern picked out or is is going to be random?

Lois


----------



## chandab (Feb 13, 2013)

Charley said:


> Chanda, I can't wait to see your horse quilt. It sounds like fun! Do you have a pattern picked out or is is going to be random?
> 
> Lois


Not a commercial pattern, but there is a method to the madness, at least in my head, not sure how it will work in practice.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 13, 2013)

Well this is what I am working on! I call all three of these my "Angry quilts" LOL! Each one of these has made me mad so I put them away and just decided to bring them out to see if I will finish them.

This blue one is and was a pain in the neck! First I had to take it apart 100 times because I messed up on my placement! It seemed like every time I hung it up to look at it I was off here or there. Once I finally got it together how I liked it I must have set it in something! I have 3 spots on it that look like tomato something or other!!! So I wash it gentle, with shout, and take it out of the washer, I have a hole!!! What!! So I fixed it and folded it up and put it way!! LOL!

(spots are still there!!!!!! Won't come out!!)






This one my thread was breaking and it took for ever for such a small amount! Then I realized my center square was in wrong!! Easy fix but I was flustered so I put it away! Hehehe!






This one is done and out of my hair! I had this awesome idea to make my sister a quilt. Cut everything then we got in a fight! I put it away for 3 years. I decided I'm tired of seeing it and pulled it out to give to her for Christmas. Completely forgot how I had it laid out so I made it up as I went along. I'm glad it's gone!!






I have some fabric with peacocks on it that's kinda talking to me right now so I guess we'll see!!! LOL!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 13, 2013)

O my gosh, I'm glad I'm not the only one who has to take things apart. But they turned out lovely!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 13, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> O my gosh, I'm glad I'm not the only one who has to take things apart. But they turned out lovely!


I really try not to but it happens more often then not!!



LOL! Thanks!! The blue one I have a deep blue boarder to put on than the back, and the red one..... lots more to figure out on that! It need to be way bigger!! LOL!!


----------



## REO (Feb 13, 2013)

I love that pink quilt! I have a THING for peacocks! I hope you share what you do with your peacock project!

HA! Well the space heater & TV & computer is in this one room where we all live. Not sure if you know but Torties are crazy!

Mrs Norris is silly too! Then we have 4 tortie girls and are nuts! At times I have one on each shoulder, one on my chest and one in my arms. I think I need a room to run and hide from them LOL!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 13, 2013)

REO said:


> I love that pink quilt! I have a THING for peacocks! I hope you share what you do with your peacock project!
> 
> HA! Well the space heater & TV & computer is in this one room where we all live. Not sure if you know but Torties are crazy!
> 
> Mrs Norris is silly too! Then we have 4 tortie girls and are nuts! At times I have one on each shoulder, one on my chest and one in my arms. I think I need a room to run and hide from them LOL!


You can't hide from them. Even in the Necessary Room, they put their arms under the door, feeling around because they know you're in there somewhere! If they could just snag you...


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm never alone in *that* room either!


----------



## sfmini (Feb 22, 2013)

I have been teaching myself Kumihimo weaving and here are some samples. Now, I am on to paracord, going to make a monkey's fist key ring. Also learning knotting. It helps in keeping me busy, I broke my fibula in September and it isn't healed so I am pretty much stuck on my La Z Boy when I am not at work. Waiting for a bone stimulator to arrive, just got insurance approval. If that doesn't work, surgery. This complication only happens to 5%, and the stim has an 80% success rate so I am hoping like crazy that it works!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Feb 23, 2013)

I had four rather large card orders come in the same week so that's what I'm working on. Cards, cards, and more cards so I won't have any time to make any for St. Patricks Day this year and that's ok because even though I'm Irish, those little leprechaun images kinda creep me out and don't sell well anyhow. I'm doing a variety of all kinds of occasions which is so fun.


----------



## Charley (Feb 23, 2013)

sfmini Thanks for sharing your photos. I love the very pretty items you have made. I had to look it up to see how it is done. So glad that you have this to pass the time. Hope that this stim works and that you heal fast.

Marty, So glad to hear about your cards. I bet it is fun to see them go from idea to finished card!

Lois (who just got back home and is ready to sew again)


----------



## chandab (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's my current project (I think its about 36x36", maybe a little bigger, so far):




I've run into a small snag in my project. This has just been as I go design, and I'm trying to just use stash. Well, because I didn't plan ahead, I'm short of the brown fabric. I only have two 3" strips left, and I need 4 to go around the perimeter. I can cut them in half and have 4 skinny strips and then add another border of some sort, but I'm not sure if that's best. I really don't want to buy more fabric, and it would be really hard to match the brown, as this fabric is a few years old. Just not sure, but thinking I'll just go with cutting what I have left in half and making a skinny inner border and then adding another border (what fabric, I really don't know). And, I have enough of the horse squares to make another quilt similar to this, but with different sashing/border fabric.


----------



## Charley (Feb 23, 2013)

It looks so good.

I would use the thinner border. If you want to use up some of the scraps of fabric you could do another border of leftover print material in random small squares. Or triangles but I would do them with every other triangle solid (maybe brown) so the print material (or matching fabric that goes with the colors in the blocks) triangles would stand out. Hope you can picture what I mean. And then add a solid color binding.

I know you will figure it out and it will look like you planned it that way from the start. I am always running out of something and having to stop and plan again,

Lois


----------



## chandab (Feb 23, 2013)

I do have more of one of the horse prints, the grey background with bay horses, and that might work as an outer border. most of these fabrics were just FQs, so not much to work with (and all FQs were cut into 6" squares, so no bigger pieces of those left).

I do understand what you are saying, but I don't know if I want to do that much work on this quilt. I'm trying to keep it simple, but we'll see once I have the thin border on, I might change my mind.

Thanks.


----------



## madmax (Feb 24, 2013)

This is fun seeing everyone's projects and giving me inspiration to get going on another.

As for 'angry quilts' I have one top I put away in the closet years ago because I erred and cut some triangles on the wrong grain and it all went so badly don't know if I will ever finish it..................I wish I had a nickel for every stitch I have ever ripped out!


----------



## Charley (Feb 24, 2013)

You have a jewel there waiting for patience to rip out the things you don't like about it.

I am terrible about I can't start another until I finish "X". I do have one twin size quilt, that is beautiful, just can't get into hand quilting here. Maybe when we get back to Virginia, I will get it done. I started it 30 some years ago and have moved it with us each time we move but haven't worked on it. It is totally pieced and over 50% quilted. Thank goodness, I didn't start with the "have to finish X" back then! I don't even have a twin size bed to put it on now.

Lois


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 24, 2013)

hahaha! I'm the queen of starting a few projects at a time and not finishing them until later!! LOL!! I put the "angry quilts" away(they made me fuzzy just looking at them!!) and started on the jelly rolls I just bought. Looks good so far and a lot easier then I thought. I also went through my scraps and made a HUGE top full of colors and textures! It was so fun! No rules! Cut and sew, and if it fit it went in there! It's LOUD and does not match at all, it was sooo fun to piece!!! But that's not done either!! LOL!!


----------



## Charley (Feb 24, 2013)

Finished a baby quilt today. I made two of these. The first one I made for my granddaughter and this one just sat for a few months while I looked for the right material for the binding.


----------



## chandab (Feb 24, 2013)

I love it Lois. I want that fabric, its too cute.


----------



## REO (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW!!! Just look at all the wonderful things!!!! So much talent!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 25, 2013)

That's very pretty! What colors were in the first one? I only ask because this looks so nice!!



That horsey fabric is so cute!


----------



## Charley (Feb 25, 2013)

It was almost identical. I think the blocks were in a little different order and the back was a different fabric. These are fun to make. The Desert Pony Blocks are no longer available unless you find someone who bought them and wants to sell them from their stash. Last year I did find some on eBay but they are hard to find. The lady, Edith Ellen, who designed and sold them died last year. She also made cat ones and fairy ones that I have made for my other granddaughters. My grandson's also got matching pony quilts last year.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2013)

Been working for quite a while on this costume for this year. Have the horse part mostly done. This is the face part and he will have little feet too (that's what is next to the face in the picture). Next step is for the kid but need to wait to see if she grows more.


----------



## Charley (Feb 26, 2013)

Looking good. Your artistry shows!

Lois


----------



## Charley (Feb 28, 2013)

Just finished piecing this lap quilt top. It almost sewed itself. Think I will wait awhile before I finish it. It is a Mother's Day present so I have lots of time.


----------



## chandab (Feb 28, 2013)

Lois, that one is so bright and cheery. Don't slack off too much, Mother's Day will be here before you know it.


----------



## chandab (Mar 2, 2013)

Finished with the little horse quilt, just used the narrow border and put a binding on in a slightly darker brown. I'll try to get a finished pic.

And, I just finished up this little tablerunner (well, almost, just two quick stitch lines to finish):


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 3, 2013)

Charley said:


> Just finished piecing this lap quilt top. It almost sewed itself. Think I will wait awhile before I finish it. It is a Mother's Day present so I have lots of time.


This is sooo sweet! I would have been drawn to that birdy fabric but would have been stumped how to show off those little cuties. It's perfect!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 3, 2013)

chandab said:


> Finished with the little horse quilt, just used the narrow border and put a binding on in a slightly darker brown. I'll try to get a finished pic.
> 
> And, I just finished up this little tablerunner (well, almost, just two quick stitch lines to finish):
> 
> ...


This reminds me of Spring! I zoomed in on the pic and it's so pretty! I can picture it on an Easter table!


----------



## Charley (Mar 3, 2013)

Chanda, I love your table runner. It is very pretty. Looks so "ready for spring"....very cheery!

I am wanting to make a table runner to match this latest lap quilt. Her table is round so I am thinking of a small one with charm squares and I want to try making mug rugs also. Two things that I have never tried before. I am currently planning a lap quilt with the Troy "Running Wild" panel that I bought from you. I have some gold Believe batik fabric that matches so well but need to order more for the backing fabric for it. I am also trying to determine how to quilt it. I was toying with the idea of a ribbon border, but am going back and forth on that. I have never done this border and don't really have directions for it....so will see.

jacks'thunder, This "little bird" lap quilt was so much fun to plan and make. I took a green plastic page divider and cut it into a template that was a size that allowed me to cut as many of the birds out as I want. I also marked the center of the template with a permanent marker. Because I can see through it, I could easily center the bird for cutting, used a disappearing ink pencil to mark the lines to cut them out and cut out where I needed. I have some scraps that are large enough to use later on something else. None of the birds will be wasted by cutting into them, although the next row of birds may be cut smaller for the mug rugs.

Lois


----------



## Sandee (Mar 3, 2013)

Chandab, love the table runner. My friend and I are both nutty over pansies.


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 4, 2013)

Charley,

I love the little bird quilt. Everything matches so well. Keep posting, I love to see other people's stuff. It inspires me to get quilting.


----------



## chandab (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you. I really like this pansy print, and I'm hoping I can get more of it.


----------



## Charley (Mar 4, 2013)

Finished with the table runner made from a charm pack! Now, I'm going to start quilting that quilt top tomorrow.


----------



## chandab (Mar 4, 2013)

That's a cute charm pack and a very cute tablerunner.


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2013)

Have you ever had "one of those days"?

Ironed the backing and quilt top, sandwiched the back, batting and quilt top, pin basted it all together. Took my time but when I flipped it over the backing had shifted and was not right even though it was stretched. So it was take out all the pins and start all over. Iron, sandwich layers, pin baste...flip over.

Good news is the afternoon worked out great and the lap quilt is ready to start quilting. Hope that y'all have a good day sewing and no problems. I so hate to iron!

Lois


----------



## REO (Mar 6, 2013)

You're all so busy making such wonderful things!


----------



## Charley (Mar 9, 2013)

Chanda, would love to see photos of your horse quilt. (hint, hint)

Lois


----------



## chandab (Mar 9, 2013)

Hhmm! I'll have to find my bag, I put it in the bag to go to guild last Monday, but we had that blizzard that trapped me at home, so I didn't get to go and show it off for show and tell.

Here's the unfinished pic from before, I added a narrow border in the matching brown, and used a darker brown for binding.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 10, 2013)

Are you keeping it or are you finding it a home? It's very pretty!


----------



## chandab (Mar 10, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> Are you keeping it or are you finding it a home? It's very pretty!


It will probably get a new home. Its about 45x50", I'd have to measure for sure, so its small lap-size or kids size (or perhaps a wall hanging size).


----------



## Charley (Mar 13, 2013)

Finished this quilt yesterday.


----------



## REO (Mar 13, 2013)

I love it!!!! That's for your mom? She'll love it!


----------



## atotton (Mar 13, 2013)

The weather has been wet and windy the last couple days so I got to making a blanket for my gelding.


----------



## Charley (Mar 13, 2013)

Great job on the blanket. He looks so content...warm fuzzies for sure!

Lois


----------



## atotton (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, he does seem to love it. lol


----------



## chandab (Mar 13, 2013)

Charley said:


> Finished this quilt yesterday.


Love the quilting. I still just do straight line quilting, nothing as fancy as hearts and feathers. Just beautiful.


----------



## Charley (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments. This quilt is for Mother's Day for my husband's mother, my mother-in-law.

I do the straight line quilting the normal sewing way on my sewing/embroidery machine (bought used they are affordable) and then I hoop the blocks, pick out the pattern, and my embroidery machine does the quilting of the hearts in the blocks. It takes less time for the machine to do it than for me to do the straight lines and, I think, it is much prettier. It never messes up like I do. lol

Lois


----------



## chandab (Mar 14, 2013)

Very cool, Lois. There are times I wish I had an embroidery machine, but I think I have enough to keep me busy, for now.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, great projects! I've never attempted a horse blanket.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 16, 2013)

atotton said:


> The weather has been wet and windy the last couple days so I got to making a blanket for my gelding.


I love it!! That Camo just looks great on him!! What material did you use?


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 16, 2013)

Charley said:


> Finished this quilt yesterday.


That turned out FABULOUS!!!!!!

Whens mothers day?


----------



## Charley (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah, I know Mother's Day this year is May 12th. Done way ahead of time, but that is better than late. In order to get things done for birthdays and holidays, I plan ahead. I also kinda know what colors to use for family and when I see something that I think would work for them, that is when I purchase it. This fell together so fast once I got started on it that I now have plenty of time to start on my mom's present for Mother's Day. I also get to look at this one for awhile and get ideas flowing for the next one made with extra material that I bought for those cute little birds....next time in blue instead of the red-orange.

What are you working on or planning?

Lois


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 17, 2013)

LOL! I was just curious and making sure I did not miss mothers day!! I can't wait to see that birdie blanket in blue!!! For me, I'm working on those jelly rolls. I have the blanket mostly done( has been for about 2 weeks), I just need to buckle down and put my backing on. I also have a pattern for a cute little purse that I want to make. I think that's what I'll make my mom for mothers day!!!! A little purse in pink!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 17, 2013)

No pics, as its still mostly in my head, but working on another horse quilt similar to the first. Same horse fabrics, but different sashing/border fabric, and slightly different arrangement. Already had all the horse prints cut in 6" squares, so just working with the sashing fabric to see what I want to do with it.


----------



## Charley (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Chanda,

I found this cute picture on the internet of sashing and just love this. I know that some day I will use this but thought it might be something you would like. It is so fun and l love the border that it puts around the entire set of blocks (which could be squares).

My projects are on hold at the moment, personal issues are taking over for awhile. Glad I finished the last one.

Keep sharing...love hearing and seeing what everyone is working on.

Lois


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 18, 2013)

Well here is my first try at purses! I think the purple one should have had a purple zipper and thread but I'm happy with just doing it on my own! LOL! I can tweek it when I make more!


----------



## Charley (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow, good work! I love them both. I see many more purses in your future projects.


----------



## Charley (Mar 19, 2013)

Starting a lap quilt for my husband. His new recliner is being delivered today, so I can start looking for fabric. This will be fun!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 19, 2013)

Charley said:


> Wow, good work! I love them both. I see many more purses in your future projects.


LOL!! Thanks! My MIL gave me the patten and said come over I'll teach you how! I went Sunday and she's cranking them out! I hope she has a plan to sell them or she'll have a boat load of purses!!! LOL!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 19, 2013)

Charley said:


> Starting a lap quilt for my husband. His new recliner is being delivered today, so I can start looking for fabric. This will be fun!


Are you using your stash fabric or new store stuff? Can't wait to see!


----------



## Charley (Mar 19, 2013)

Mostly stash fabric....lots of guy stuff patterns (Green, brown, beiges, tans, fish) and he wants Realtree Camo fabric for the back and maybe I'll use some for the outer log cabin strips if it looks right (Realtree camo fabric I will have to order). So I'm waiting to see the real color of the recliner (will be delivered today) before I decide which camo fabric to use and which of my stash fabrics will look right. Never realized there were so many variations of camouflage fabric. I pulled my stash fabric out yesterday (about 25 different fabrics) and had to buy a quilting pattern of a fish for hopefully a few blocks to be quilted with, maybe in the corners of the border.

I am trying to use some log cabin squares in the center...still getting it written out on paper and figuring the sizes of the pieces. Might be nice to make a matching pillow for this one. I don't have a lot of light prints so I am still thinking on those...they may end up being solid light colors.

I can kinda see it already but still not set in stone. (the center of the log cabin blocks will be a dark red brick pattern)

Anyone have any tips or ideas for making the log cabin pattern?. I haven't done this pattern before so I can use any info you can share.

Lois


----------



## chandab (Mar 19, 2013)

Charley said:


> Anyone have any tips or ideas for making the log cabin pattern?. I haven't done this pattern before so I can use any info you can share.
> 
> Lois


I suck at Log Cabin, and can't follow my own recommendations, but here goes... Be very accurate with your cutting and piecing, be sure of your 1/4" seam (or scant 1/4" seam) and take your time.


----------



## chandab (Mar 19, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> Well here is my first try at purses! I think the purple one should have had a purple zipper and thread but I'm happy with just doing it on my own! LOL! I can tweek it when I make more!


Very cute purses. Looks like birthday and Christmas gifts are in the bag for you this year.


----------



## madmax (Mar 19, 2013)

Charley, log cabin tips for you. I have made a log cabin by cutting each piece of the block separately. Also made some using the strip piecing method that is easier in my book.

You need a base square (Like muslin) in the size of the finished block. Fold corner to corner to find the center and tack your red square in the center.

Cut strips, let's say 1 1/2" in any length using your roller cutter.

Begin by placing the first strip next to your square, sew one side and trim off the strip to fit the square. Next strip placed on another side, sew the same the same but including the last strip already on your center.Go round and round sewing and cutting strips off to fit the next size you have created. I think counter clockwise, not positive.

Strips must be accurate and seams exact or you will go off course. Hard to explain without a visual.

You are so talented I know you will be able to figure out my feeble explanation.


----------



## Charley (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. Sounds a little more complicated than I thought. But I'm ready to start cutting tomorrow. Got it all planned out on paper today. Hope it works out without too much seam ripping. Still have to order the camo fabric, but want to get going on it with my stash fabrics.



madmax said:


> Charley, log cabin tips for you. I have made a log cabin by cutting each piece of the block separately. Also made some using the strip piecing method that is easier in my book.
> 
> You need a base square (Like muslin) in the size of the finished block. Fold corner to corner to find the center and tack your red square in the center.
> 
> ...






chandab said:


> Be very accurate with your cutting and piecing, be sure of your 1/4" seam (or scant 1/4" seam) and take your time.


It all makes sense so I will go slow and try to be precise. I like the idea of sewing and then trimming.

Lois


----------



## Charley (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a couple questions.

1. I always prewash my fabric but understand that when quilting classes are taught now that they say it isn't necessary. I was thinking that it maybe because I use polyester (I think, I know it isn't cotton) batting instead of cotton (I have tried the cotton but like the high loft batting as it is puffier).

2. Does the cotton batting come in different weights? Do they make something like high loft in the cotton?

3. I also match my thread to the fabric when I sew and the lady at the quilt shop says all she uses is tan, white and black.

Just wondering, what are your thoughts on these things?


----------



## chandab (Mar 19, 2013)

All are personal preference.

I never pre-wash, I like using the new fabric as is (and to be honest, I'm lazy, so don't want the extra work). So far, I don't think its been detrimental to my projects.

Cotton batting does come in different weights, but I don't think any straight cotton battings are going to come in lofts that even come close to polyester, you might have some luck in the cotton/poly blend batts. If you have a fabric shop close by, go in and check out the batts and see what you like. I always use cotton batting, mostly Warm & Natural (its pretty flat), so I really don't have a clue about the different batts. Hold on a sec, let me check my box and see if I still have the swatches from a couple different batt companies and see if I can offer any suggestions... Nope, not really, found a couple samples, but they were really squished flat from storage. I still think if you want to try cotton but like the loft of poly, your best bet would be to try a blend.

For piecing, yes you can use just tan, white and black. I actually do most of my piecing with whatever is handy, usually a cream or tan; but lately I've been piecing a lot with pink in the top and white in the bobbin. Just happen to have a huge spool of pink and I'm using it up piecing. [i just try to match tones when I can, or at the very least not use black on light colored fabrics, as it usually shows through.]


----------



## madmax (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't wash my fabrics but I do put them still folded in warm water in the sink to soak for a few minutes to allow any shrinkage or color bleed to happen and hang to dry.

I have always used only white thread in sewing and only white quilting thread in quilting.

Only used polyester batting with a glaze finish after discovering batting migrating through my finished quilt, ugh.

I have some antique family quilts with cotton batting that you can see seeds in them, they are low loft but have a nice look because of the close quillting.


----------



## Charley (Mar 20, 2013)

Also wonder, if you press your seams open as I notice that the quilt shop just presses them one way or the other but not split open? Most times I press them open, unless they are a print material that might show through a lighter solid color fabric.

I use the color catcher sheets when pre-washing my material to catch any bleeding dyes or inks.

As long as my stitches are as close or closer as listed in the batting directions (i.e. 2 - 4 inches, 3-6 inches), I don't get any batting migration. My lap quilt I made in the 70's (while it is in tatters around the edges and on the front where it was folded and laid on our piano bench for years) still doesn't have any batting bunched up and has been washed hundreds of times. I just can't bring myself to throw it away. I use it now mostly turned over with the backing up to lay out my pieces when planning other quilts. It is truly like a dear old friend and is so soft and full of memories.

Lois


----------



## madmax (Mar 20, 2013)

I did not mean in my above post that the batting shifted around inside the quilt sandwich . Instead, Some ramdom fibers in the poly batt worked through the top of my quilt into little fuzzy fibers here and there. I was not a happy camper, and I have since learned that the batt needs to be glazed. That was a quilt I made many years ago. I saw on a quilting show , I think it was Georgia Bonesteel, a visit to a factory that made batting of all sorts, and the man explained about glazing the batting surface to prevent this. Wish I had known earlier!

OH, I press my seams to one side.


----------



## chandab (Mar 20, 2013)

I press my seams to one side.


----------



## Charley (Mar 23, 2013)

Thought I would share where I am at in my husband's lap quilt. It will have two of these panels in the center and I have one together and am getting ready to sew the last panel together. There are still borders and quilting to do and some embroidery too. So far so good. The backing will be camouflage fabric.


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2013)

Very nice, Lois.


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok, so here's my current project in process:


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 23, 2013)

Woooo I like them both!!!!! Great job ladies!!!!!!

I'm in stuck mode! lol! I don't feel like finishing anything right now. Plus I have no zippers so no purses.... yet!


----------



## Charley (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the support. My husband is going in for back surgery very soon and I am trying to get this done for when he gets back home. Right now I am thinking that I should have made something easier or at least more familiar, but I know in the end it will not be that bad. The bricks are driving me crazy trying to keep them all headed in the same direction and cutting them in the right way to minimize the cuts. Chanda if you look close I have used two of the "running wild" fabrics that I bought from you. He wants some fish and maybe something deer added to it....thinking embroidery in a top/bottom border. Will have to fool around tomorrow to see what I can come up with. I cut too many strips and my planned 8 inch blocks turned out to be 9 inches as I miscounted. I think I have 6 extra blocks done, so I am seeing a pillow out of this too.

Got a neat used book in the mail today...lots of border ideas in there. Don't think I will use them on this lap quilt but there is another lap quilt idea lurking in my head that is crying out for a neat border.

Chanda, I like the two different colors of sashing. Curious to see it all come together. Very pretty! Like seeing that we both use our guest beds for laying the pieces out. I am wanting to make a horse themed lap quilt soon.

I hope you get some zippers so you can share your next purses with us. Do you have an ideas for your next one?

Lois


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> Woooo I like them both!!!!! Great job ladies!!!!!!
> 
> I'm in stuck mode! lol! I don't feel like finishing anything right now. Plus I have no zippers so no purses.... yet!


I'd mail you some zippers, I have a few that I'll probably never use; but there is not mail running today due to the bad roads. [they are probably too big for your cute little purses anyway, can't even remember why I bought them, but think it was for some craft idea that never happened.]


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2013)

Charley said:


> Chanda, I like the two different colors of sashing. Curious to see it all come together. Very pretty! Like seeing that we both use our guest beds for laying the pieces out. I am wanting to make a horse themed lap quilt soon.
> 
> Lois


I'm hoping it turns out as nice as I have it pictured in my head, since I had no pattern and just started laying out the pieces and thinking oh, this sounds good let's try that. My usual plan for quilting as of lately, no actual pattern, just barely an idea and some fabric.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 24, 2013)

chandab said:


> I'm hoping it turns out as nice as I have it pictured in my head, since I had no pattern and just started laying out the pieces and thinking oh, this sounds good let's try that. My usual plan for quilting as of lately, no actual pattern, just barely an idea and some fabric.


Some times those turn out the best!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm working on a dress for my grand daughter's American Girl doll. The pattern is easy to use. I'm still getting comfortable with my new Pfaff sewing machine.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 25, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I'm working on a dress for my grand daughter's American Girl doll. The pattern is easy to use. I'm still getting comfortable with my new Pfaff sewing machine.


Oh I'd love to see when it's done!! My MIL bought my niece a doll and made her a bunch of outfits for Christmas! They were so cute but time consuming.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 25, 2013)

I finished one dress for her American Girl doll. I don't have a doll to try it on, but the pattern has always fit. I'm bad about trying to use up stuff I have on hand instead of buying new material, so this fabric is left over from another project and the lace is all vintage.

www.cassphoto.com/agdress.jpg

I have an older Samantha doll, and the newer AG patterns don't fit her. I looked on ebay and the patterns run about $50... So I've been playing with the new patterns and trying to fit the older doll. The older doll will stay at my house, and I wanted to make clothes for her so when they come to visit they can play with her. I got one dress put together as an experiment; I think the altered pattern is going to work. Now I'll make her a robe and gown, and either some play clothes or something really fancy--like a princess. I'll probably have to go shopping now...

The dresses all use velcro to close; I'd like to experiement with my new machine making buttonholes. But I want to get more comfortable using it before trying something complicated.


----------



## chandab (Mar 25, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I finished one dress for her American Girl doll. I don't have a doll to try it on, but the pattern has always fit. I'm bad about trying to use up stuff I have on hand instead of buying new material, so this fabric is left over from another project and the lace is all vintage.
> 
> www.cassphoto.com/agdress.jpg
> 
> ...


I have some of that fabric, and in more than one color. Two different companies, so two different finishes, but the same print.

Very cute dress.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 26, 2013)

chandab said:


> I have some of that fabric, and in more than one color. Two different companies, so two different finishes, but the same print.
> 
> Very cute dress.


I was going to say the same thing! LOL! I have it in tan, 2 different greens, and a purple! I may even have pink! LOL!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 26, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I finished one dress for her American Girl doll. I don't have a doll to try it on, but the pattern has always fit. I'm bad about trying to use up stuff I have on hand instead of buying new material, so this fabric is left over from another project and the lace is all vintage.
> 
> www.cassphoto.com/agdress.jpg
> 
> ...


Very lovely dress! Good job! I know my MIL used patterns from Joann's, I think they were simplicity... We hunted them down when all the patterns were on sale for 1.99. Keep showing them when you get them done ! I enjoy seeing the little doll clothes


----------



## Charley (Mar 26, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I finished one dress for her American Girl doll. I don't have a doll to try it on, but the pattern has always fit. I'm bad about trying to use up stuff I have on hand instead of buying new material, so this fabric is left over from another project and the lace is all vintage.
> 
> www.cassphoto.com/agdress.jpg


Simply beautiful. Your new machine and you are working perfectly together!



Marsha Cassada said:


> I have an older Samantha doll, and the newer AG patterns don't fit her. I looked on ebay and the patterns run about $50... So I've been playing with the new patterns and trying to fit the older doll. The older doll will stay at my house, and I wanted to make clothes for her so when they come to visit they can play with her. I got one dress put together as an experiment; I think the altered pattern is going to work. Now I'll make her a robe and gown, and either some play clothes or something really fancy--like a princess. I'll probably have to go shopping now...
> 
> The dresses all use velcro to close; I'd like to experiement with my new machine making buttonholes. But I want to get more comfortable using it before trying something complicated.


Thanks for sharing that the older dolls and new patterns are different sizes. I never would have thought that. I would like to make some outfits for my granddaughter's dolls some day. Looking forward to seeing your future outfits! This dress is perfect! I love everything about this little dress!

Lois


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you! I like small things; maybe that is why I have little horses, dollhouses and buttons...

Now that I've figured out the bodice and sleeve patterns, modifying them to make all sorts of garments for the older doll won't be hard.

I used to make a lot of Barbie clothes, but find I cannot enjoy making them any more. I'm going to purge all my Barbie patterns.

Interesting that the brown viny fabric came in so many colors. It is a very nice quality fabric.

I can't get over how much better my new machine works. All the bulky thickenesses on the edges of seams just go smoothly through. My old machine twizzled every edge; it was so tired, poor thing.


----------



## chandab (Mar 26, 2013)

Here are three xtra wide fabrics I have in that pattern, maybe a slight variation:






And I think I have 6-8 different colors in regular width, this fabric doesn't have as nice a finish as the quiltbacks do, its a bit stiff.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 28, 2013)

There is a big quilt show in my town the end of May and several venders. I like to look at the civil war repro fabric; I should invest in several pieces. The smaller patterns work well for my projects. Fabric collectors--I envy you your stashes!


----------



## chandab (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, I have a fairly sizeable personal stash, but also have a quilting supply business and those fabrics are so tempting.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 29, 2013)

I just made the pink and orange one last night and added buttons to the black one for my mom! Im trying to post from my phone so bare with me! Lol!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 29, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> I just made the pink and orange one last night and added buttons to the black one for my mom! Im trying to post from my phone so bare with me! Lol!


So springlike! And BUTTONS!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 29, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> So springlike! And BUTTONS!


I know!




I love buttons!! You collect them right? I love the shapes and the feel of them! LOL! I could probably become obsessed with them so easily. My MIL and I went shopping at Joann's and they have them 50% off right now. Some of them are so sweet and some just tell a story.... I know weird but I like them! LOL!


----------



## Charley (Mar 29, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> I just made the pink and orange one last night and added buttons to the black one for my mom! Im trying to post from my phone so bare with me! Lol!


Love them all. You have got this one down! I love the buttons.

Lois


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks! it's so fun to make them and they only take about an hour and a half! I have 2 and I let my mom pick 2, I'm just going to keep making them and maybe find a craft show or something at my sons school....


----------



## Charley (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow, you are quick in making them. It is always nice to have some items put away for gifts too. I've never done a craft show.....sounds fun though.

Lois


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 30, 2013)

Good idea! There is a few Birthdays for my nieces coming, Christmas... yep that's what I'll do!!



Man, I put my head phones on and go to town! I seem to work a lot faster and more efficient if I have music. The hardest part is that ding darn strap!LOL! So much folding for such a tiny little thing!! I'm going to see if I can get a few done today, I have a bunch of zippers burning a whole in my stash!!!!_( Thanks Chanda!!!!!!)_


----------



## chandab (Mar 30, 2013)

Did you use that big orange zipper for your new orange purse? [What's a zipper worth these days at the store? A couple in the package said like $1.75, but I have no idea how old they are.]

And, they are all very cute.


----------



## chandab (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't remember if I posted this or not, but I'll probably be giving these out for Christmas this year:




A simple little tablerunner


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 30, 2013)

chandab said:


> Did you use that big orange zipper for your new orange purse? [What's a zipper worth these days at the store? A couple in the package said like $1.75, but I have no idea how old they are.]
> 
> And, they are all very cute.


I didn't use the orange one but I did use the pink one. That orange one is huge but I think if I can find a hobo bag or a beach bag pattern it would be perfect. I have a navy and white purse in the works to go with one of the navy zippers, but it's only cut not sewn yet. Did that a little while ago but the sun is out so I think I may go out for a while....

Zippers over 12" are starting at $1.99 at my Joann fabrics


----------



## Charley (Mar 30, 2013)

Finished my hubby's lap quilt. He likes it.


----------



## chandab (Mar 30, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 30, 2013)

Ohhh I like that camo!! How manley!!!! LOL! My hubby would love it! Your log cabin blocks turned out really nice!





May I ask what the design is in the very centers of the beige? I can't make it out on my pc.


----------



## sfmini (Mar 30, 2013)

Made this today, really happy with it.


----------



## Charley (Mar 30, 2013)

Love your bracelet! Very pretty!

Lois


----------



## Charley (Mar 30, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> May I ask what the design is in the very centers of the beige? I can't make it out on my pc.


It has 8 embroidered fish. One in each corner and then smaller fish in each center block. I think you can see it better in this photo of the smaller embroidery.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 31, 2013)

sfmini said:


> Made this today, really happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I would totally wear that!! Very pretty!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 31, 2013)

Charley said:


> It has 8 embroidered fish. One in each corner and then smaller fish in each center block. I think you can see it better in this photo of the smaller embroidery.


Thanks for the close up! Now I can really see the fabric too! What nice prints and I love the fish!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 2, 2013)

That bracelet is very pretty!

I am learning to make buttonholes on my new machine. The doll clothes have been good for me to get more familiar with it and I am actually feeling ready to try buttonholes.

I've made a robe and pajamas for the AG doll. I had to take the pattern to the quilting group this morning as there was one part I could not figure out. The woman at the extension office couldn't figure it out either and suggested the quilting group. A member there was able to show me. I don't think patterns are as precise in their directions as they used to be. Too many languages, I guess.


----------



## chandab (Apr 3, 2013)

I've made a bit of progress on the horse quilt. I'm actually close to being done with he top, just need to measure, cut and sew the pieced border on. [And, decide if it needs more borders after that.


----------



## Charley (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Marsha, It is so nice that you have a group that can help you when you have questions. I find that a lot of the newer patterns sold by the pattern maker are not as easy to figure out as the brands that I am more used to. It is really nice when there is someone that you can call on work with you to figure it out. Looking forward to photos!

Chanda, I love your quilt top. It is a very interesting pattern. Can't wait to see it when it is finished!


----------



## chandab (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks, Lois. I'm liking htis one better than the first. All stash fabrics, hopefully, I can keep it all stash fabrics, and not have to buy any. It won't exactly match, but I have a cute snaffle bit print on burgandy that I can use for backing; I think its 54" wide, so I might not have to piece the backing.


----------



## Charley (Apr 4, 2013)

Used a little more stash by making my dog, Roxy, a quilted pad for her kennel with some left over flannel.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 6, 2013)

Aw well she'll be nice and cozy! Cute print, and I love the purple kennel! lol!


----------



## REO (Apr 6, 2013)

I love the many neat things you're all making!


----------



## Charley (Apr 6, 2013)

One last item....and I am taking a break. This spring weather has ruined me. I just want to be outside.

Here is the pillow cover that I made to match my husband's quilt. A pillow cover pattern that I had been meaning to use for awhile.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 6, 2013)

Really like that kennel pad.

I'm making doll dresses out of vintage pillowcases. Many of the pillowcases dont' work for the dresses because the crocheted edges or embroidered designs are too large for the dress skirt. This one was a good size, and the pillowcase was in good condition. I'm going to try it on Etsy.

www.cassphoto.com/dressfront.jpg

I made another using a feedsack pillowcase. I think those old pillowcases would have been pretty uncomfortable to sleep upon! Think of those french knots and satin stitches against your cheek all night!


----------



## Charley (Apr 6, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Really like that kennel pad.
> 
> I'm making doll dresses out of vintage pillowcases. Many of the pillowcases dont' work for the dresses because the crocheted edges or embroidered designs are too large for the dress skirt. This one was a good size, and the pillowcase was in good condition. I'm going to try it on Etsy.
> 
> ...


That is beautiful! I love it!

What is your shop name on Etsy?

Lois


----------



## chandab (Apr 6, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Really like that kennel pad.
> 
> I'm making doll dresses out of vintage pillowcases. Many of the pillowcases dont' work for the dresses because the crocheted edges or embroidered designs are too large for the dress skirt. This one was a good size, and the pillowcase was in good condition. I'm going to try it on Etsy.
> 
> ...


That dress is very cute.


----------



## chandab (Apr 11, 2013)

Still not done, but getting there. I think I just need to add the grey horse fabric as a border, and this top is done (then onto quilting it, so I can get onto the next project).


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 11, 2013)

I just zoomed in on your quilt, and gosh those are nice fabrics! I think the border fabric is great! Thats a really cool quilt because it would be good for a lady or a man. Good job!

(Also I love those 5 fabrics you have stacked in the back ground



)


----------



## chandab (Apr 11, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> I just zoomed in on your quilt, and gosh those are nice fabrics! I think the border fabric is great! Thats a really cool quilt because it would be good for a lady or a man. Good job!
> 
> (Also I love those 5 fabrics you have stacked in the back ground
> 
> ...


Thank you.

And those 5 fabrics in the background are for two commissioned quilts; I'm sure their will be plenty left, but they won't listed in my store til I have my plans set for the commissioned pieces.

Here's a better look at them:


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh they are so pretty! I'm trying to sell a few things so I can stash some $ for your store!! I already saw some stuff I liked!!! Hopefully I can get my fingers on some pieces!!! LOL!!


----------



## Charley (Apr 12, 2013)

I started cutting this morning and have one block pieced. This will be one of four blocks in one of the borders of my quilt design. So far.... I am loving it!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 12, 2013)

I love it too!!! It's going to look great when it's done!!!!

Gosh you guys are motavated! I just want to get under the covers and sleep. LOL! I had the wind taken out of my sails from my MIL and now I do not want to do anything. Plus the sun is not out and it's cold.... completely un-motovated! LOL!

But I'm kinda getting inspired looking at all your projects... kinda.. LOL!!!

Great job ladies!! Keep up the pretty stuff!!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 12, 2013)

Cross your fingers and send me good thoughts, I'm trying a mitered corner border on the horse quilt. I think I did one other, but I don't think that one turned out very flat and pretty (it was lumpy and bumpy).


----------



## Charley (Apr 13, 2013)

You can do it Chanda!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## chandab (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks gals, I got one corner done last night, and it doesn't look too bad if I do say so myself. I'll try to get the other 3 done today, and my top will be finished. I have my next two projects planned, and I'm excited to get started on them; so I'm not sure if I'll get the quilting started on the horse one right away or not.


----------



## Charley (Apr 13, 2013)

chandab said:


> Thank you.
> 
> And those 5 fabrics in the background are for two commissioned quilts; I'm sure their will be plenty left, but they won't listed in my store til I have my plans set for the commissioned pieces.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see these quilts. The material just looks so cozy. Will they be identical?


----------



## chandab (Apr 13, 2013)

Charley said:


> Can't wait to see these quilts. The material just looks so cozy. Will they be identical?


I don't think they'll be identical, just the same fabric collection and same size. I haven't picked a pattern or even made one up yet, but have a few blocks in mind that I'd like to use, including a heart block I found on-line.

Oh, and I finished my mitered corners, just need to trim them. The fabric I have that I would like to use for a backing is a heavier cotton, so hopefully it'll still work. It might be a cotton twill, but I'm not sure. It seems to be about twill weight, but it has a polished finish.


----------



## dixie_belle (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been piecing a quilt for my grandaughter, Lily. She loves pink...duh. I've finally got it finished (the piecing that is) and I had to order the backing as it was out of stock. I'm using the extra wide white fabric so I won't have to piece the backing. 



I'll have to go to the church fellowship hall to use one of the tables to baste everything together, but I'd like to start the quilting as soon as possible. I'm aiming on having it done by her birthday in September. But, failing that, there is always Christmas.


----------



## chandab (Apr 16, 2013)

dixie_belle said:


> I've been piecing a quilt for my grandaughter, Lily. She loves pink...duh. I've finally got it finished (the piecing that is) and I had to order the backing as it was out of stock. I'm using the extra wide white fabric so I won't have to piece the backing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty.


----------



## Charley (Apr 16, 2013)

dixie_belle said:


> I've been piecing a quilt for my grandaughter, Lily. She loves pink...duh. I've finally got it finished (the piecing that is) and I had to order the backing as it was out of stock. I'm using the extra wide white fabric so I won't have to piece the backing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!! She is going to love it. Hope they get the material in soon so you can get it finished for her birthday.


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow ladies!!!!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 17, 2013)

dixie_belle said:


> I've been piecing a quilt for my grandaughter, Lily. She loves pink...duh. I've finally got it finished (the piecing that is) and I had to order the backing as it was out of stock. I'm using the extra wide white fabric so I won't have to piece the backing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so pretty! I'll bet she'll love it!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2013)

Test block for next project.


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2013)

And, test block #2:




And, the two together:




I'm pretty sure I like these two blocks, just not sure how I'm going to use them.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 18, 2013)

I like those a lot!!!! I can't wait to see more!!! looking at your heart one up close, it looks easier then I had pictured in my mind! LOL! I always assume the world is ending and I can't do it, but I may give that one a try!! Thanks for posting those!!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 18, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> I like those a lot!!!! I can't wait to see more!!! looking at your heart one up close, it looks easier then I had pictured in my mind! LOL! I always assume the world is ending and I can't do it, but I may give that one a try!! Thanks for posting those!!!


I changed the heart block a little bit to have fewer seams than the pattern showed, here's a link ot the heart pattern: http://www.simplicity.com/t-free-quilt-patterns-Heart-Blocks.aspx Its the first block on the page.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 18, 2013)

chandab said:


> I changed the heart block a little bit to have fewer seams than the pattern showed, here's a link ot the heart pattern: http://www.simplicity.com/t-free-quilt-patterns-Heart-Blocks.aspx Its the first block on the page.


Thank you! I just bookmarked that page! Lots of options!


----------



## Charley (Apr 19, 2013)

I too, bookmarked the webpage. Looks like a great site to get lots of ideas. Thanks for sharing.

I ordered the backing fabric and some black/white fabric for the front of the horse quilt. Laid the four completed blocks out and noticed that in the last pieced block the horses are facing both ways. So I set that block aside (will make it into a pillow cover...I may take it apart or use it as it is, not sure yet), I cut more material so the horses will face the same direction in the block. Don't know what I was thinking when I laid it out, but it happens. Just glad I had some more material to cut.

Figured out that I am going to make my mother a purse for Mother's Day and have everything set aside for that. Perfect day for sewing as it is raining here in Georgia. Hoping that the yellow pollen is washed away. Yesterday you could see clouds of pollen blowing from the pine trees.

Lois


----------



## chandab (Apr 19, 2013)

Thinking of this as a layout (friend did the original mock, and I rearranged some more - border is right color but not to scale):


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 20, 2013)

I put my purses on etsy so i figured I need a change for a while and the weather is yucky so quilting is it!

Remember my angry quilts, well this is one of them and it fought me all the way! Done, and put in a bag for the craft show! I'm putting this one and the black one in the corner with a sign that says MAKE ME AN OFFER!!!! Lol!

The black one was fun but I do not ever want to work with black again! The backing on this one fought me tooth and nail! I still have to fix the binding! But it's put away for now!

Now I'm working on this crazy peacock one, and man its loud! Not sure what to do with the boarder, something solid, green or blue or teal..... not sure yet. Yep I said no more black but this is the last one! Lol!
I cant wait to do something light and fluff, with soft colors and flowers, and that new heart block!


----------



## Charley (Apr 20, 2013)

Chanda, I love the pattern that you have come up with. Very original and custom made for the fabrics that you are working with. Very nice. Did you use a program to create the photograph using the fabric swatches?

Jack's Thunder, your quilts are lovely. I love the placement of your patterned blocks. You make very good choices with your colors and patterns. Can't wait to see everything finished and what you decide to work on next.

I had one of my recent quilts give me fits on the backing when I was stretching it to sandwich the quilt. I had to remove all the pins and start over. I don't know what I did the first time but it went together perfectly the second time around. Some days when I work on something and it isn't coming out right, I just back away and come back to it the next day and it works. Sometimes I think it is just me having a bad day and nothing I do comes out like I thought it would. I really hate having days like that.

Lois


----------



## Charley (Apr 20, 2013)

Jack's Thunder, I tried to send you a message but it says you can't receive any more. Could you message me with the address of your etsy shop or the name of it so I can add you to my etsy favorites?

Lois


----------



## chandab (Apr 20, 2013)

Charley said:


> Chanda, I love the pattern that you have come up with. Very original and custom made for the fabrics that you are working with. Very nice. Did you use a program to create the photograph using the fabric swatches?
> 
> Lois


Lois, a friend did the orginal mock-up after I told her aobut my idea, I really don't know what program she used, but do know she has one of the versions of Electric Quilter, so perhaps that. I took her mock-up and rearranged it in Photoshop, which doesn't look as good as her original, but gives me an idea.


----------



## Charley (Apr 20, 2013)

I looked at the Electric Quilt site but it is only for Windows. Found a Quilt Pro site that is for Mac...really thinking on this. It would make planning so much easier. Just can't really say that I need it.

Lois


----------



## chandab (Apr 20, 2013)

There is always pencil and paper.

I made this quilt:




Knowing what block I was going to use and graph paper to decide how to arrange 3", 6" 9" and 12" blocks to make a design I liked (no I didn't drawn the individual blocks, but just outlines of the appropriate sizes to see how to arrange them).


----------



## Charley (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, I plan my quilts on paper before I start them and figure the number and sizes of the blocks to cut and the yardage. I use colored pencils (and my eraser a lot). Just thinking it would be so nice to see the actual fabrics together on the screen and having the program figuring the yardage would be nice too. Only thing is I have a lot of fabric that probably isn't in their fabric library but I could probably work around that. Still thinking about it. They have a separate program for borders, a separate one for triangles, etc. I want to see how they work together. Going to read some more about it.


----------



## chandab (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't know about the program you are looking at, but I think the newest versions of EQ have the ability to scan in your actual fabric or download pics from the internet, but I'm not sure. I have EQ5, but its not compatible with my new computer, its too old.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 22, 2013)

I made a pocket quilt last year. It has large areas that cannot be quilted because of the pockets. So I was not able to hand quilt it. I waited on a list for 6 months for the machine quilter to get to it, and she called me last week to say it was ready. I started the binding today, then comes the fun part of choosing and attaching the dozens of buttons on the pocket flaps. I'll try to get a photo while I have it laid out flat working on the buttons.

This is the first machine quilt I've had, and had an interesting experience: I chose her because all the quilts I've seen that she did were just artisitic and exquisite. So she was worth the wait. Then when she called me, she said she had put the backing on wrong--short side to long side of top--and of course ran out of fabric at the bottom. She had to cut fabric off the side and sew it to the bottom.

She was full of apologies and couldn't understand how she could do such a thing. She gave me 50% discount on the quilting.

I was a little upset, but the backing fabric isn't one that would be noticeable to piece. Plus, I'm not a super piecer and the top isn't Blue Ribbon. And, I was happy to know that someone who is such a perfectionist can also make a mistake.

Every quilt has a story...


----------



## Charley (Apr 22, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I made a pocket quilt last year. It has large areas that cannot be quilted because of the pockets. So I was not able to hand quilt it. I waited on a list for 6 months for the machine quilter to get to it, and she called me last week to say it was ready. I started the binding today, then comes the fun part of choosing and attaching the dozens of buttons on the pocket flaps. I'll try to get a photo while I have it laid out flat working on the buttons.
> 
> This is the first machine quilt I've had, and had an interesting experience: I chose her because all the quilts I've seen that she did were just artisitic and exquisite. So she was worth the wait. Then when she called me, she said she had put the backing on wrong--short side to long side of top--and of course ran out of fabric at the bottom. She had to cut fabric off the side and sew it to the bottom.
> 
> ...


Good story...makes it very memorable. Can't wait to see photos.

Lois


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2013)

I got all the buttons sewn on today. Every button is different. I had buttons all over the place, sorting through them for size and color. The quilt is odd, being so many different colors. It's finished, but I wouldn't do another; the pockets are too large for pleasing design and color and too difficult to handquilt. Turned up a corner to show the backing fabric. The one thing that did turn out was my mitered corners!

www.cassphoto.com/pocketquilt.jpg


----------



## chandab (Apr 23, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I got all the buttons sewn on today. Every button is different. I had buttons all over the place, sorting through them for size and color. The quilt is odd, being so many different colors. It's finished, but I wouldn't do another; the pockets are too large for pleasing design and color and too difficult to handquilt. Turned up a corner to show the backing fabric. The one thing that did turn out was my mitered corners!
> 
> www.cassphoto.com/pocketquilt.jpg


Its very cute. I think it'll make a little girl very happy. At least it looks perfect for a little girl to me.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 24, 2013)

I love it Marsha! And I agree with Chanda, some little girl would love it! I see this 50yrs down the road being well loved, I can picture that for that quilt!!! LOL!! I like it a lot!


----------



## Charley (Apr 24, 2013)

Simply beautiful. I love everything about it. I can see those pockets being full of treasures, memories, and dreams.

Lois


----------



## Charley (Apr 27, 2013)

chandab said:


> Lois, a friend did the orginal mock-up after I told her aobut my idea, I really don't know what program she used, but do know she has one of the versions of Electric Quilter, so perhaps that. I took her mock-up and rearranged it in Photoshop, which doesn't look as good as her original, but gives me an idea.


Quilt Pro had their program for Mac on sale and after debating on it overnight, I bought it this morning. It is on a temporary 30 day trial. I am figuring it out little by little. Not having much luck getting my scanned photos of my fabric in the system yet. Haven't given up yet though.

Lois


----------



## chandab (Apr 27, 2013)

Charley said:


> Quilt Pro had their program for Mac on sale and after debating on it overnight, I bought it this morning. It is on a temporary 30 day trial. I am figuring it out little by little. Not having much luck getting my scanned photos of my fabric in the system yet. Haven't given up yet though.
> 
> Lois


Good luck iwth it. I really don't know, but perhaps some of the features aren't available during the trial. Have fun trying it out, be sure to let us know what you think.


----------



## Charley (Apr 27, 2013)

I have it figured out. Took me awhile, but once I reread the user manual, and kept it open while I moved the file into the right directory...it worked. I like that it will figure out the yardage for each fabric. This was the black on black Wild Horses fabric that I scanned in first. I have a lot more material to scan in but will do it as I come up with quilt ideas. This will definitely keep me busy.

Lois


----------



## chandab (Apr 27, 2013)

Finished:




Not sure of the size, but the backing piece I had was 54" wide, and it pretty much used up the width; and I think it used up most of the two yard length I had as well.


----------



## Charley (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful! I love it!

Lois


----------



## chandab (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you. I really like this one, too.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 28, 2013)

Chanda, that really turned out pretty!


----------



## chandab (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you. I still have a few of hte horse fabrics left, I might have to make a tablerunner, too.


----------



## Charley (May 5, 2013)

Finished this tote bag for my mom for Mother's Day. Think she might like it!


----------



## chandab (May 6, 2013)

Very cute and colorful.


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 6, 2013)

That's really pretty! I'm sure she'll love it! The embroidery is really sweet!


----------



## REO (May 13, 2013)

I love the springtime theme! I bet she loved it!


----------



## Charley (May 18, 2013)

I have been busy practicing my free motion quilting. If any of you do this, I would love to hear your experiences and tips! So far it is going good...just not ready for prime time yet...but I'm getting closer.

I have also, after visiting y'all etsy shops, been setting up my esty shop called LilCountryStore and it went live today! Please stop by and let me know what you think. I never see my own mistakes so if you see something I should fix or change, I would certainly appreciate the advice. I listed 11 creations to start and have many more to add. Would also like to hear of your etsy experiences.

Hope everyone is finding some "me" time and creating all sorts of treasures. As always, I would love to see what you are working on!

Lois


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 22, 2013)

I am a button collector and always love ways to enjoy them. Also like to make my own greeting cards, and recycle. I made two greeting cards. The background is a linen skirt that needed recycling. The button boxes are appliqued using various old fabric scraps. The buttons are called Diminutives, each about 1/4-5/16" in size. The incredible artistry in these tiny buttons always amazes me. The finished fabric piece is attached permanently to the background and cardstock with acid-free spray adhesive. The buttons are bulky, and that is the best way I could think of to stabilize the piece on the cardstock.

I had trouble deciding which of my wee treasures I could part with; these cards will be birthday gifts to very special button friends.

Inside the card I wrote: In The Button Box of Friendship, you're the Pick of the Poke.

www.cassphoto.com/buttoncards.jpg

"Charley", I visited your Etsy store and really like your work! That baby quilt with ponies is so cute!

Have you thought of signing up for the Etsy Card? I thought of it, but haven't followed through.


----------



## Charley (May 23, 2013)

Marsha, I love your cards...especially the second one. Your button friends are going to cherish them.

Thank you for looking at my shop. I just joined Etsy and have also joined two teams and put up a Facebook page, so have been busy promoting. I hadn't heard of the Etsy Card so will have to look it up. Thank you for the suggestion. I am also looking at pinterest. I started piecing the second Irish Chain lap quilt yesterday. It will be blue where the other was a red/orange. This one is looking so pretty even in pieces. Lots of work to do. I have been going through my stash fabrics and see at least four more lap quilts to plan.

Lois


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 23, 2013)

Those button cards are so cool! They are such works of art!

Charley, I love your Etsy store! You do such beautiful work!


----------



## Charley (May 30, 2013)

I have been having so much fun promoting my etsy shop. Haven't sold any items, but traffic to my little shop is growing every day and I am having fun with it. It is amazing the responses I'm getting from other shop owners.

I am working on another Flirt lap quilt only this one will have blue blocks instead of the red/orange blocks. It is looking so sweet! I have the small blocks all pieced now just to add borders, sandwich, quilt and bind. Can't wait to see it done!

Starting to plan another lap quilt, but having a hard time deciding which fabrics to use.

I am also organizing all my notes and diagrams and worksheets on quilts, handbags, and jewelry. I should have done this from the start. Now I'm hoping that once done, everything will be where I can find it.

Hope y'all are having a good productive day! And please share what you are working on.

Lois


----------



## REO (Jun 3, 2013)

Love your art works Marsha! I love buttons too!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 10, 2013)

My neighbor gave me an old drawer. I wanted to use it as a shadowbox for a dollhouse piano, but it needed to be resized. I got it all taken apart but had to wait for the table saw for the cuts. My husband dislikes old stuff, so it was really funny to watch him cutting it down on the table saw. He was measuring the rotten plywood like a rocket scientist. But it came together nicely and I had fun papering it with pages from a 1909 Woman's Home Companion magazine. I really like the old layered paint on the drawer front. Now I plan to make a wee music book or two, and possiblly "hang" some pretty metal or pearl buttons on the wall like pictures. Any other ideas to furnish my little room?

www.cassphoto.com/pianodrawer.jpg

Also been using my new sewing machine a lot. I've become practically addicted to making buttonholes! They are so easy and fun. I'm making herb bags out of vintage linens and using old buttons on them. Lemon verbena is lush now in my garden. Nice to tuck into the herb bags. I think I will try offering some in my etsy shop.


----------



## chandab (Jun 10, 2013)

Very neat, Marsha, you have way more patience than I to work with something so small and intricate.


----------



## Charley (Jun 10, 2013)

So cute! I can see an old yeller dog curled up next to your piano. Or an umbrella stand in far corner.

Love it!

Lois


----------



## Charley (Jun 14, 2013)

Hope everyone is finding a little time to work on their creations.

I am finishing up a lap quilt...it should be done Sunday if all goes as planned. Now I'm starting to look around for another project to start.

Lois


----------



## Charley (Jun 15, 2013)

Finished! This one fought me today, almost gave in; but I kept at it and learned from it.


----------



## chandab (Jun 15, 2013)

Very nice. How big?


----------



## Charley (Jun 15, 2013)

It is 41 inches wide and 51 inches long. Very similar to the one I made my mother-in-law for Mother's Day.


----------



## chandab (Jun 16, 2013)

I make a lot about that size, its a perfect size in my opinion; large enough to be a lap quilt, but small enough I can get it done in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Charley (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, I agree chandab. And it still fits all rolled up in that little throat area in the sewing machine. It must be nice to have a long-arm sewing machine....and while I'm dreaming, a computerized long-arm machine with a frame would be wonderful.


----------



## chandab (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't have a true long-arm, but did get a Juki several years ago, straight stitch only, but it has a larger harp, so I can stuff a bit more quilt through. No room for a frame, so I just roll and stuff and mostly do straight-line quilting (stitch in the ditch and grid work).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 19, 2013)

REO said:


> I had been working on a counted cross stitch last Fall but we adopted some crazy cats LOL. So threads are out of the question right now!
> 
> I guess I need to post things I've done. I just don't want to be a board piggy since I do so many things


Oh, go ahead and post things you've done! Love to see your latest sculptures.


----------



## Charley (Jun 22, 2013)

Finished a Cabbage Kid hat for my youngest granddaughter. Going to be making a couple more for her sisters.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 23, 2013)

LOL! Now that's cute!!! I can see a cute little girl bopping around and those little pigtails bopping with her!! LOL! I Love it!!


----------



## dixie_belle (Jun 23, 2013)

Charley, how cute is that hat??? I can just see the pigtails bouncing up and down.

Um.....you don't make them in adult sizes, do you? (Just curious) LOL


----------



## Charley (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you for the compliments.

I am making one smaller right now. And Emmy's and Ellie's will be larger. Adult sizes would be no problem. Just a larger hat with longer ponytails.


----------



## REO (Jun 25, 2013)

Marsha Cassada said:


> My neighbor gave me an old drawer. I wanted to use it as a shadowbox for a dollhouse piano, but it needed to be resized. I got it all taken apart but had to wait for the table saw for the cuts. My husband dislikes old stuff, so it was really funny to watch him cutting it down on the table saw. He was measuring the rotten plywood like a rocket scientist. But it came together nicely and I had fun papering it with pages from a 1909 Woman's Home Companion magazine. I really like the old layered paint on the drawer front. Now I plan to make a wee music book or two, and possiblly "hang" some pretty metal or pearl buttons on the wall like pictures. Any other ideas to furnish my little room?
> 
> www.cassphoto.com/pianodrawer.jpg
> 
> Also been using my new sewing machine a lot. I've become practically addicted to making buttonholes! They are so easy and fun. I'm making herb bags out of vintage linens and using old buttons on them. Lemon verbena is lush now in my garden. Nice to tuck into the herb bags. I think I will try offering some in my etsy shop.


Cool Marsha! I think it needs a stool, a cat and a plant!


----------



## REO (Jun 25, 2013)

I have not sculpted any thing recently. I hope to soon. I kind of have to get a spark of inspiration to get in a zone.

I did finish 5 of those wing-heart photo frames! And I hear tell grandkid photos will go in them!






I've been making show bows! Tis the season! I have 3 new colors now! (thrilled!) Pink, Rose & lime!

I've been filling a few orders (all totally hand made)

I'm mulling over what I'd like to do next. Need to get my rear in gear!


----------



## Charley (Jun 26, 2013)

I went and made an adult size hat with loops for bangs and braids. Think my daughter will like it.


----------



## REO (Jun 28, 2013)

LOL Lois!



Be cute with bows at the tops of the pigtails!


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 28, 2013)

Ya'll are so talented. What little talent and desire to craft left me long ago...but today I went in Michael's Craft Store for popsicle sticks and came out with some little choker necklaces called Silkies. They are in bright colors and feel like they are made of silicon. There is no metal on them. If the metal touching my neck is not gold I break out. Anyway, they were having a bead sale so I bought some really neat glass jewels and ornamental pendants to string on them. I get oohs and ahs sometimes from the bracelets, scarves, hairbands, and earrings I wear so I am hoping to create some necklaces for myself that won't leave me so naked necked.


----------



## REO (Jul 12, 2013)

Ooh Vickie! I wanna see!!! When you get it made


----------



## Charley (Jul 19, 2013)

I started this in April and lost interest in it for awhile. Came back to it, and I really like how it turned out. It is 44 inches wide and 58 inches long.


----------



## Shari (Jul 20, 2013)

Beautifully done Charley!

I have a metal allergy too Vickie... same problems with Jewelry. DH gave me some fresh water pearls.. 20 years ago, but they are too fancy to wear every day.
Was thinking of making an Amber neckless one of these days. Part of the problem is finding the size and type of Amber I want....

Once you have made yours, posts photos!

You should REO!

And I bet your Bows are beautiful. VBG


----------



## atotton (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is what I made my mom for her birthday. It is supposed to be a corgi, hopefully she can tell when I give it to her.




It is made from a wire tomato cage, barbed wire and old rusted electric fence wire.


----------



## Charley (Jul 22, 2013)

She will love it! Very creative.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 8, 2013)

atotton said:


> Here is what I made my mom for her birthday. It is supposed to be a corgi, hopefully she can tell when I give it to her.
> 
> 
> 
> It is made from a wire tomato cage, barbed wire and old rusted electric fence wire.


Oh my gosh you are a wire wizard!

I am making buttons with pictures of my grandchildren on them. I bought some blank metal buttons and tried the clear resin with those. They didn't turn out--the resin is very difficult to work with, I found. So my husband made me buttons out of a dowel. I'm trying to figure out what sealant/fixative will work best. I'm finding many ruin the photo, or the wood grain comes through, or the first coat of sealant looks great but the second looks terrible. Then I found my button hole attachment doesn't make a large enough hole, so he is making a new batch of blanks with thinner cuts of the dowel. It has turned into a complicated experiment. I will need new photos if it takes much longer as the children will have grown too much!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 18, 2013)

The button project turned out to be very complex. I ended up with my husband cutting some wooden discs and I used modgepodge to attach the photos. Then used acrylic sealer. Little screw eyes for shanks. (I ruined several experimental pieces). The sweater is handwoven shetland wool I purchased in the UK in 1990 for a son. He would not wear it, but I couldn't bear to purge it. (It's been hanging in a closet and followed us on many moves.) So I cut it and made it into a cardigan. The project was a learning experience. I want to try again with the photo buttons and resin. And instead of button holes, I could make loops to use with a larger button.

If I knew how to knit, I could have finished off the sweater with knitted edges, but I had to just use fabric. I wonder what crochet would have looked like? I do know how to crochet....

I think I will wear it, though.

www.cassphoto.com/buttonsweater.jpg


----------



## Charley (Aug 18, 2013)

They came out beautiful...so clear and large enough that if I knew the children I could recognize the faces.

I would never have thought about making buttons but I can see that it would be a wonderful way to make unique buttons for special projects. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Charley (Aug 19, 2013)

I finished my last sewing project for awhile. Other things to do...we are moving in a month or two.

I made six small belt loop bags. The top two are for my grandson's to hold their cub scout knives, etc. And the bottom four are diabetes pump bags for my grandson. They all have belt loops on the back of them. The embroidery was done on my embroidery machine.


----------



## Shari (Aug 25, 2013)

Those are way cool Charley!


----------



## REO (Aug 27, 2013)

WOW! I love all the great things you have made! The quilt and bags. I didn't know you had an embroidery machine Lois! I love the artistic way you quilted that quilt.

I could tell that was a Corgi right off!

Your buttons came out wonderfully Marsha.

I did end up making myself a shirt. I'm happy with it. Came out well if you consider I did not have a pattern and it's 100% hand sewn. I'm going to make another one!


----------



## Charley (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Robin...please share a photo of your shirt. Would really like to see it.


----------



## RockemSockem (Aug 27, 2013)

mini rope halter prototype



plan on adding some cobra weave to the noseband etc!


----------



## REO (Sep 3, 2013)

I like the lime green color





Well, I didn't put lining in it so you'd have to forgive seeing it's "innards" lol.

OK I'll upload a pic of it.


----------



## REO (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok. it is not lined. It's not hanging right on the hanger. I sewed it totally by hand and..............

I did not have a pattern!

So be gentle at my first try! It's a cotton gauze I made to be big, loose and comfy










It has elbow length puffy sleeves


----------



## RockemSockem (Sep 3, 2013)

love the paisley! Would love to see this in hot pink


----------



## REO (Sep 4, 2013)

I have purple cotton gauze and a purple paisley to do the yoke and purple ribbon to finish the edge with (as I used blue ribbon on this shirt)

Then I have black and a gorgeous dragonfly material to go with it.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice Robin! Good job! Please show the others when they are done




Can't wait to see the Dragon fly and black!


----------



## Charley (Sep 4, 2013)

You have a lot of patience to sew it by hand. I love the look of the material...looks so comfy! Can't wait to see the next ones.


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 5, 2013)

I am working on a father/daughter portrait for a commission for a Christmas gift. When I have the outline done I will post an update.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Sep 17, 2013)

Well the weather is getting colder and I'm not a huge fan of that so I have been sewing alittle. Here are a couple tops that need to be squared up, bordered, and backings put on.


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 18, 2013)

Besides the father/daughter portrait here is another that is in progress:

Not sure why my photo seems to get stretched once I post it.


----------



## Shari (Sep 19, 2013)

Beautiful start Wade, to your graphite.

And beautiful quilts!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 19, 2013)

Enjoy looking at all the creative talent here.


----------



## REO (Sep 21, 2013)

So do I! I just LOVE seeing everyone's work!!!!


----------



## chandab (Dec 6, 2013)

Already sent out and customer is thrilled, but here are the two commissioned quilts I made this year. [Christmas gifts for two little girls.] I made matching pillowcases for each.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 6, 2013)

Lucky little girls. Such pretty quilts Chanda, I can see why your customer is thrilled.


----------



## chandab (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you very much. I had a bit of a difficult time getting started, but once I did, it finally just started flowing and I really love these two quilts. I might have to take some of the fabric and make a smaller quilt for my niece. [birthday after the first of the year, as I already have Christmas covered.]


----------



## Charley (Dec 7, 2013)

Simply beautiful. I loved the first one, and then, saw the second and loved it too. Great choice of fabric and patterns!


----------



## chandab (Dec 7, 2013)

Lois I have some of the fabric available if you are interested, well I bought a bolt of each, so have plenty left.

Both are made up patterns. The one with all the small squares is a disappearing 9-patch with plain squares and the big square in a square for the center. The other is just two sizes of square in a square and the heart blocks (plus a little sashing). I hated those heart blocks when I first started, so I started and finished the other quilt and then went back to the hearts and they weren't so bad, then.


----------



## Charley (Dec 8, 2013)

I will keep that in mind.

Right now I am unpacking all my fabric stash and tools and by the looks of it I need to use some of my stashed fabric before I buy anymore. I want to keep all my crafts in this one room and will be buying fabric only when I need it for a project to use fabric already here.

I repaired a teddy bear this morning. My first time sewing by hand in this home. It was fun and he feels much better…lol. I am looking for one particular kit that I moved and haven't found it yet. It is a kit to make a handmade angel to top our Christmas tree…wish I could find it, but I guess I will just make it for next year if I don't find it very soon. I did find our glass Christmas tree topper.

The good news is that when I find it I will find another whole box of craft/sewing or embroidery stuff. My husband is going to have to put up a few more shelves for me to fill up. I still have all my yarn for weaving and crocheting to put away. One good thing about moving was to finish all my handmade gifts in August and now I can work on things for this house and not be in a hurry to get things done in time for Christmas.


----------



## chandab (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm making some table runners (the 10-minute variety with no batting) for Christmas gifts, and except one, all 6 are strictly stash fabric (the one has new fabric for the focus piece, I only had a 10" piece left, so not much good for sale). My sister is getting seasonal table runners for Christmas; I have Christmas, Fall, flowery and a kitty print. I had extra fabric, so making 3 more of the fall table runners.


----------



## Shari (Dec 9, 2013)

I am making more yarn.... LOL There is a surprise.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 9, 2013)

Shari that is amazing. Your colours are so rich and the yarn looks so luxurious. What type of wool or blend is this one?

I made my DIL (well my son's girlfriend) a pair of table runners in a rich red and gold fabric for her to use over Christmas. A long one that goes the length of the table with the leaf in and a shorter one that is meant to then be placed across the table so they make a + on the table top when used together. She will use them over a white table cloth for a really sharp look. The bonus is due to the measurements of her table the shorter runner can be used alone down the length of the table when she has no leaf in and it is a small more intimate gathering. Now I'll have to think of what to give her for Christmas lol, maybe I should have held on tho the runners and given her those


----------



## Shari (Dec 9, 2013)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Shari that is amazing. Your colours are so rich and the yarn looks so luxurious. What type of wool or blend is this one?
> 
> I made my DIL (well my son's girlfriend) a pair of table runners in a rich red and gold fabric for her to use over Christmas. A long one that goes the length of the table with the leaf in and a shorter one that is meant to then be placed across the table so they make a + on the table top when used together. She will use them over a white table cloth for a really sharp look. The bonus is due to the measurements of her table the shorter runner can be used alone down the length of the table when she has no leaf in and it is a small more intimate gathering. Now I'll have to think of what to give her for Christmas lol, maybe I should have held on tho the runners and given her those


Thank you!

It is supposed to be Gotland lamb. But I am thinking maybe a Gotland mix? Is pretty soft and very shinny.

Need pictures of your wonderful things!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't supply pictures since I already gave her the runners but if I get a chance over the holidays and am at her house when she is actually using them I will take a picture of her table and share it here.

I am considering getting some sheep and would like to factor in the type of fleece they grow when I am shopping. I would like to actually have the wool be useful rather than just something that must be clipped off and disposed of (I would use some myself but really not enough to not end up with lots of unused wool) . Around here no one seems to want the standard wools from sheep like suffolk or cheviot so I am increasingly curious about other options.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 9, 2013)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I can't supply pictures since I already gave her the runners but if I get a chance over the holidays and am at her house when she is actually using them I will take a picture of her table and share it here.
> 
> I am considering getting some sheep and would like to factor in the type of fleece they grow when I am shopping. I would like to actually have the wool be useful rather than just something that must be clipped off and disposed of (I would use some myself but really not enough to not end up with lots of unused wool) . Around here no one seems to want the standard wools from sheep like suffolk or cheviot so I am increasingly curious about other options.


I love using raw wool for stuffing. I don't have any idea what breed the local show lambs here are; I just love the wool for stuffing. Nothing works as nicely for stuffing as raw wool. But choosing a breed because you have a plan for its wool is a great idea.


----------



## Shari (Dec 10, 2013)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I can't supply pictures since I already gave her the runners but if I get a chance over the holidays and am at her house when she is actually using them I will take a picture of her table and share it here.
> 
> I am considering getting some sheep and would like to factor in the type of fleece they grow when I am shopping. I would like to actually have the wool be useful rather than just something that must be clipped off and disposed of (I would use some myself but really not enough to not end up with lots of unused wool) . Around here no one seems to want the standard wools from sheep like suffolk or cheviot so I am increasingly curious about other options.


Any breed with next to the skin softness is always easier to sell.

Blue Faced Leicester.... is always a favorite with handspinners.

Border Leicesters

Finn.... the softer lines, great for handspinner and or felting

Romney

Cormo

Coopworth ...

Just to name a few. But with in each breed, there will be lines with more fine/soft wool.

How I sold my fleece back when I was breeding... is showing the fleece at the local State fairs. Won the first time out and had more buyers than fleece every year.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 10, 2013)

Now that is interesting information thank you Shari. What do you think about the Rambouillet? Any experience? They are said to be a dual purpose animal with a merino foundation. I thought they sounded interesting and not a common sheep around here where everyone seems to breed suffolk , cheviot and the odd hampshire or for a few the hair sheep crosses.


----------



## Shari (Dec 10, 2013)

They are a really big sheep, ones I saw were taller than the A & B sized minis around 33 3/4" to 36" tall. 
Know of a couple of people that bred them up in Canada.

Some lines can be dumber than a box of rocks..... (found most of the sheep breeds I have had, are quite smart)

But I see no reason why you couldn't get these sheep. Heard they have nice fleece.
If you want easy to handle, check out who either halter trains them, have to admit that is rare... or the sheep will follow the owners around and you can at least pet faces.

Personally I have always halter trained my sheep, just a whole lot easier to deal with.

The little Finn ewe lamb, with the super soft wool, I ended up not to long ago... though never handled, she halter trained out right quick. Can go on walks with her. VBG


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 10, 2013)

Shari said:


> They are a really big sheep, ones I saw were taller than the A & B sized minis around 33 3/4" to 36" tall.
> 
> Know of a couple of people that bred them up in Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 15, 2013)

I hate to shop, but I do enjoy wrapping. I have mostly children to wrap for now, and men, so there isn't much scope to get creative. I'm using a lot of crepe paper streamers for the childrens' wraps. I can make rosettes, layered bows, and there are so many colors. I cut up old Christmas cards to use for labels. The angel is one I made with paper and cotton batting.

I'd enjoy seeing other wrapping ideas.

I tried to attach a thumbnail. Hope it works.


----------



## Charley (Dec 16, 2013)

I love to wrap also but am not as creative as you. One year I used lace but mostly I use ribbon..used ribbon this year. I do love a beautifully wrapped present!


----------



## madmax (Dec 16, 2013)

What a great idea using crepe paper! I still utilize curling ribbon into my bows. In the past I would use old cards, cutting out figures, trees, etc., glue bases so they would stand up, kind of a diorama effect. No photos of it.

You do beautiful work.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 16, 2013)

madmax said:


> What a great idea using crepe paper! I still utilize curling ribbon into my bows. In the past I would use old cards, cutting out figures, trees, etc., glue bases so they would stand up, kind of a diorama effect. No photos of it.
> 
> You do beautiful work.


That idea using the old cards is interesting. I have saved all our Xmas cards for too many years. It's fun to go back through them and remember friends and relatives. I like curling ribbon also! Brings back great memories, though we had to be skimpy with it when I was a kid.

The crepe paper is surprisingly tough.


----------



## Shari (Dec 16, 2013)

Marsha, your gift wrapping is very beautiful!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 16, 2013)

Shari said:


> Marsha, your gift wrapping is very beautiful!


Thank you.

I wrapped a friend's gift with your horse paper. I used brown crepe paper and a beaded wire star. It looks elegant!


----------



## Charley (Feb 6, 2014)

I have just finished piecing the baby girl quilt top that I have been working on. I am going to let it sit for a week before I get it ready to quilt. I am enjoying seeing it hanging on my planning board…all pieced.

Meanwhile I have two new toys to play with. I am just starting a hat on a knitting circular loom. I have no idea what I am doing but will watch some youtube videos and get started on it. Also yesterday, I bought a bead loom. Nothing fancy just basic but think it let me try my hand at it and see if I like working with it.

I also asked my husband to put up some more pegboard. I have the one four foot section already up filled up with sewing and embroidery tools and supplies and have more embroidery, weaving, and jewelry things that I would like to put up. I pulled out my beads and got them organized in partitioned plastic craft boxes. I was hoping that some ideas would come to me for using them but I didn't get any. So I guess they will just sit for awhile.

Yesterday, I pulled out six lap quilt blocks that I embroidered when I was teaching my daughter to embroider. They are all basic stitches but still pretty. I matched the main color of the embroidery and went to Lynchburg to buy some fabric for the sashing. I wanted a solid color and nothing that I had matched. I knew I couldn't match it online so I went to a brick and mortar store and found the perfect color material. It will not take long to get this one ready to quilt once I get going on it. I am hoping that the backing I have is wide enough for this lap quilt. Since I did not prewash the blocks, I will not prewash this new material. So it is ready to cut and sew.

What projects are y'all working on? Just wondering how many projects you have going at one time? I usually have ideas in my head, some on paper, and three to four projects that I rotate and actively work on. I also always have a list of things to make for friends and family birthdays and holidays.


----------



## chandab (Feb 6, 2014)

Finished the yellow star with blue background quilt I found on FB, I think I posted a picture.

Started a quilt called Wickedly Easy, just baby size to use up more odd FQs in the stash.

And, have the next one planned and fabric picked out.

I'm trying to use up my stash fabric, but its pretty hard as there are several "what was I thinking" pieces in there, but I'm going to use them up some how, even if just as backing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 6, 2014)

Bead and Button magazine has lots of good starter projects for your bead inspiration Charley. You can access it online.

I am working on a cross stitch project. It will be a primitive pin cushion when finished. I had to order the raw linen, as no way could I have found it in a store near me. I find I cannot do complex cross stitch projects any more--poor brain cannot process all that tiny information any more. 6-7 colors in a square inch is too much for me now. I did order Mageyes from a sewing catalog. I'm hoping that will help. Anyone used that product? (My husband uses Optivisor in his workshop, but I don't want to commandeer his tool; thought I'd better order my own.)


----------



## Charley (Feb 6, 2014)

Just looked up Bead and Button magazine and thanks for the suggestion. Looks like lots of neat things to look at. I do hope to get inspired. Played with my horses today instead of working on much this afternoon. It was a nice day, cool (in the 40's) but not windy.

Like the idea of the Mageyes…would come in handy with the little #15 seed beads. Will have to put it on my wish list. Please update us when you get to using them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 13, 2014)

Mageyes arrived and I really like it! Very light weight headpiece and two lenses, light and medium strength. I'm using the light lens and it makes my 32 count linen look like burlap! Wow! So easy to work with.


----------



## Charley (Feb 14, 2014)

Good to hear! They are definitely going on my wish list.


----------



## Charley (Feb 15, 2014)

I finished my first beading on the bead loom and I like the piece. Not sure whether I will make it into a bracelet or add it to a future project. Those Mageyes would be handy with seed beads. I opted for larger beads on my first beading loom project, so it went quickly.

Now I am jumping back into piecing a lap quilt and thinking of starting a new crochet project.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 19, 2014)

Love the MagEyes. I can even cross stitch while on the road. Even makes threading the needle easier. I wish I'd had them when I worked on a recent beading project!

I made some mice recently using a Stacy Mead pattern. I added twig legs on these mice, as in the pattern the mouse hangs from a cat's mouth by it's tail, and has no legs. I've had fun with the little critters. I was going to put them in my Etsy shop, but have decided to keep them all.

I am a crafter, not an artist.


----------



## Charley (Feb 20, 2014)

Aw, just cute, cute, cute! Love the little twig legs! …and the friendly cat!

I find that I keep very little of what I make. I do have a bird cage that I keep saying I am going to make birds to put in it. And, I do hope to do that soon and when I do, they will be for me. lol


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 20, 2014)

Charley said:


> Aw, just cute, cute, cute! Love the little twig legs! …and the friendly cat!
> 
> I find that I keep very little of what I make. I do have a bird cage that I keep saying I am going to make birds to put in it. And, I do hope to do that soon and when I do, they will be for me. lol


I have several bird patterns if you are interested. Be happy to share them with you. They are quite simple, but you could at least use them for jumping off.


----------



## chandab (Feb 20, 2014)

Just finished up this little baby size quilt. The pattern is called: Wickedly Easy Quilt Pattern. And, it was quite easy.


----------



## Charley (Feb 21, 2014)

Marsha, I would love the bird pattern. Like you said would be a good starting point. I am wanting a mixture of birds, one or two for the inside and one or two on the outside of the birdcage. Also thinking of propping the birdcage door open and putting some greenery on it. Love the idea of using some beads and might try my had with some twigs using your little mice as inspiration.

I started crocheting a bird this morning but know it will be too large for the birdcage but like the look so far and I'm just working on the wings so far. I am taking my time on it as I usually do it my way and want to follow the pattern exactly this time. It is one of the things I am working on this year, to do things right the first time and try not to spend my time trying to figure out where I went off course. lol

*Chanda, I love your baby quilt. It is adorable. Some little girl is going to be so cozy and warm while she dreams.*​
I hope to soon get back to sewing….seems my attention is not focused on sewing at the moment.

Also need to start Mother's Day gifts…sigh…looking for some fresh ideas. I really have been gravitating towards jewelry this year. I keep looking at my yarn and bead stash and am thinking of crocheting a necklace of beads and ribbon yarn and maybe a little bling thrown in…could use some wire crocheted in also. It would be new to me, but has my interest.


----------



## Charley (Feb 22, 2014)

I was so excited to get this material yesterday in the mail. It is from Chanda's shop on eBay. Just love it! I see a lap quilt and a purse or two out of this.




​But I broke my rule of trying to use up stash material. Although the sashing and borders that I will use will be from my fabric stash so it is just a little change in this rule.

I was at a stand still on finishing two lap quilts one that is pieced and another that I am still adding borders to. So this is incentive to get them done so I can start on projects with these horses in mind. I am allowing my planning to start…just can't stop thinking of what they will look like done and won't start cutting until the other two lap quilts are finished.

Today though, my spare time is devoted to crocheting. I am working on the wings of a crocheted bird. I printed out a free pattern for this bird. But again, I could not follow the pattern as it is written so am "winging it". Here are two wings that look a little different from each other. I am working today on the mirror image of the wing for the other side of the bird body. Hopefully, they will match these wings. I already know that this bird will be larger than I wanted to make it. But when I get this pattern written out, I will be able to use a smaller hook and finer yarn or thread and make the bird smaller.


----------



## dixie_belle (Feb 23, 2014)

Since the weather has been so yucky, I've been quilting up a storm on the quilt I'm making for my granddaughter. Since I do all the quilting by hand, it takes forever. But, I have made a ton of progress and am on the border quilting now. When I'm done, I'll take some pictures (hopefully the quilting will show up) and post them. I'm actually way ahead of schedule as it doesn't have to be done until her birthday, in September. (What.....me, ahead of schedule...what's up with that??) So I guess this terrible winter weather has been good for something, after all.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 24, 2014)

Sorry I can't post pics. I am working on a costume for my Mother for a big horse expo our mini club is participating in and she will use it this year for costume classes. She is going to be Merida from Disney's "Brave" and her little black mini will be the Shire, "Angus". I am going to make white 'leggings' for him that are shaggy so he will have the feathering. We have to get her the curly red wig and a quiver and a bow too yet.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2014)

Some great projects in the works here!


----------



## Charley (Feb 26, 2014)

Marsha, thank you for the bird patterns. I will get started on them in a day or two. Hoping to shrink them down to size…truly you have sent me a great place to start!

I am working on my lap quilt top with the borders and then will be ready to "sandwich" it with the batting and backing fabric. It is coming together and I don't want to lose momentum on this project. I will tell y'all the whole story when it is complete. Let me just say this has been a long journey with this quilt.

It is nice to be sewing again!


----------



## dixie_belle (Feb 26, 2014)

With all this horrible cold weather, and the fact that I've had force idleness due to sickness, I've finished the lap quilt for my granddaughter. I've attached (or I hope I've attached) some pictures showing the quilt as well as all the hand quilting. The only thing I have left is to make a label and then send it off. I'm thinking I'll wait until closer to her birthday, in September.


----------



## Charley (Feb 26, 2014)

Dixie Belle, your granddaughter's quilt is gorgeous! I love the colors, the fabrics and the hand quilting. It is a work of art!


----------



## dixie_belle (Feb 26, 2014)

thank you so much. She likes pink so hubby and I chose some fabrics with pink. But I didn't want it baby-ish because I wanted her to be able to take it away to college one day. And I love to do hand quilting, especially in complicated patterns because they look so good when you are done (although I was fussing and fuming when I was doing the actual quilting as it took forever). I'm debating what options for a label now. I know it's got to have a chicken on it, as that is my "signature" quilt thing. All my quilts have a little piece of fabric with a chicken on it somewhere in the quilt. Unfortunately, I simply could not slip that in on this quilt because it would have messed up the pattern on the front. So I was thinking of putting a little chicken on the label.


----------



## Charley (Feb 26, 2014)

Your idea of putting a little chicken on the quilt label sounds cute!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 26, 2014)

Very pretty quilt! September will be here before you know it, and you'll be ahead!

glad the bird patterns arrived, "charley". Anxious to see finished feathered creations.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 1, 2014)

dixie_belle, That quilt is beautiful! Wow I can see the hard work and cringe! LOL! Well worth it though because it turned out to be a gorgeous work of art.

The only thing I have been working on is a few recycled tee shirt purses. They are cute and I like the way they are turning out but I have put the breaks on. My machine is acting up really bad. My bobbin winding part is screaming and then when I put a new bobbin in the bobbin spot I get all this shaking and grinding. If sewing is not fun and my machine is making it a chore, I'll stop until I can either get it serviced or get a new machine. I'm disappointed and mad, this is the perfect weather to sew and I can't..


----------



## chandab (Mar 1, 2014)

Almost have the top done on this one.



Can't remember which catalog I saw the pattern in, the very expensive kit they were selling was batiks; but I thought it would look pretty good scrappy and an Irish Chain is pretty easy, so I didn't bother with the pattern.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 1, 2014)

I had Chanda's ebay link on my old computer that quit working. I've been looking for it on this new one, but can't find the link. Could someone please put it up for me so that I can visit and shop?


----------



## chandab (Mar 1, 2014)

If its not ok to post it here, then you can find it by clicking on my website link in my signature, go to the HC Quilting Notions page and its there. Thank you for asking.

I've been having internet problems today, so only about half of the internet is accessible. I can get here, but can't check e-mail, Yahoo isn't loading and a few other important sites. I contacted my ISP provider this morning, it got back to working for awhile, now its not again. If it keeps it up, I'll have to contact them again today.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 1, 2014)

I bought a little dollhouse hoosier this week. It is made of walnut, and whoever made it did a fine job. But it is way too fine for me, so I have to make it more primitive. It had clunky brass hinges on it, so those had to go for sure. Could not find any good hinges that were suitable so I made some out of an old German candy tin. I don't have the correct equipment to work on tiny things, so the size is not perfectly proportioned. Holding that wee thing under the drill press to drill the little holes was kind of hard. And my tin snips are industrial. But I had fun playing with the hinges, and I can always replace them if I find something better.

The size is about Barbie size. Rather hard to find miniatures in the "play size", but the hunt will be fun. It is setting on my kitchen window sill.

www.cassphoto.com/hoosier.jpg


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 1, 2014)

jacks'thunder said:


> dixie_belle, That quilt is beautiful! Wow I can see the hard work and cringe! LOL! Well worth it though because it turned out to be a gorgeous work of art.
> 
> The only thing I have been working on is a few recycled tee shirt purses. They are cute and I like the way they are turning out but I have put the breaks on. My machine is acting up really bad. My bobbin winding part is screaming and then when I put a new bobbin in the bobbin spot I get all this shaking and grinding. If sewing is not fun and my machine is making it a chore, I'll stop until I can either get it serviced or get a new machine. I'm disappointed and mad, this is the perfect weather to sew and I can't..


Does it simply need oiling/cleaning? Pretty frustrating when one's machine does not work properly! My old Singer was very tired and I got frustrated with it a little. It didn't make any noise, it just began to fade away.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 2, 2014)

I did go through it but I was so frustrated it almost went flying off the table! I'm going to take it apart and either blow it out with the air hose or vacuum it out good. I have no idea where to oil it! I just pulled the book out (again



) but it says nothing on oiling...

Could some one give me any ideas on maintenance? I would GUARANTEE it needs a proper cleaning!

I can post a picture if need be or are they all basically the same? It's just a cheepy machine. I think the simplest Brother makes. She has done well for me and I'd like to keep her.


----------



## Charley (Mar 2, 2014)

I have found it best to take mine in for servicing. I've been told not to use air as it can blow the dirt up further into the machine. I do use a q-tip to clean out the bobbin area and where it can reach just below the bobbin, but that is as far as I go. The old machines had a place to oil them but the new machines don't seem to. When they service them, they oil them as they take the covers off and can reach places we can't. They can replace the bobbin winder if it needs to be replaced.

I have a side-winder stand along bobbin winder. I tend to wind most of my bobbins on my machine still but it is a good back up. It actually winds the bobbins faster than the machine does. I have had bobbins that don't fit my machine also; not all bobbins are the same size as they are made for different brands of machines.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks! I guess my best bet is to look for a place to get it serviced.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 2, 2014)

jacks'thunder said:


> I did go through it but I was so frustrated it almost went flying off the table! I'm going to take it apart and either blow it out with the air hose or vacuum it out good. I have no idea where to oil it! I just pulled the book out (again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your owner's manual says nothing about oiling?! I guess it is one of the new electronic machines. You'll have to take it to a shop. Do not know if that is cheaper than buying a new one. My new Pfaff says it has to be serviced by a professional also. You've put a lot of miles on your Brother. Maybe just cleaning it with the vaccum would do the job. Maybe the new machines are just disposable... I feel for your frustration, though.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 2, 2014)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Your owner's manual says nothing about oiling?! I guess it is one of the new electronic machines. You'll have to take it to a shop. Do not know if that is cheaper than buying a new one. My new Pfaff says it has to be serviced by a professional also. You've put a lot of miles on your Brother. Maybe just cleaning it with the vaccum would do the job. Maybe the new machines are just disposable... I feel for your frustration, though.


Nope my manual says nothing about oiling. I know I have worked the bejeebies out of my machine plus some! And I know I ask alot from it. I think she may be one her last leg. If I take it in it will cost a few bucks. I may just be better buying a new machine. My mom has an older 80's Kenmore that she has only used a hand full of times, I may just go and see whats up with that one. I know that one can be oiled and maintained at home, but she has no clue where the book is for it. Maybe I can find a manual on line for it. And yes I do think the new, cheaper, machines are more on the disposable side. Thats to bad.

ETA yes it's newer, about 5 yrs old. But no electronic buttons or switches, pretty basic. I'd guess about a 100.00 dollar machine. But thats guessing. I got it as a gift and never thought I'd love it as much as I do.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 2, 2014)

*I have an older Kenmore that I can clean myself. Over the years it has spent more time in the closet than being used. It must be me, but I have a hard time sewing in a straight line so I pretty much do everything by hand. I did put a piece of masking tape to mark the 1/4 mark which helped some. My daughter bought a Brother machine from Walmart that she likes a lot. Maybe just using a small paint brush or vacuum would help.*


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 14, 2014)

My favorite way to craft is salvage. Almost everything I do involves recycling something to make something else. Recently, a friend with an antique booth was commenting that she could no longer find inexpensive hatstands for the many vintage hats she offers in her booth. While out scavenging, we saw a pair of lamps that looked like ideal candidates for hat stands. They were grubby and had the old, frayed rayon cords (which, btw, are wonderful for recycling into makedo letters). Had to pay $10 for the two lamps, which I thought was high for grubby, non-working lamps. But they suited our purpose so I bought them. The hardest part was figuring out the hat base. The first one I made was too big, and my idea of a simple yoyo to cover it didn't work out. I had to piece the top. I used styrofoam, a ball cut in half. She wanted to retain the old glass ball that was on the lamp. I covered this one with a batik fabric, and the other with a watered silk. This one is 13" tall. Now we are on the hunt for more lamp bases!

Do not know if she will have NFS on these, or whether she will put a price on them. I'll be curious to see what market response for them there is.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm planning to make a tree skirt out of men's ties. So far I think I have half of the ties I need. I'm thinking I'll make the skirt out of burlap, but haven't decided on that for sure. All the ties are silk and I paid about a quarter for each, except for the one with horse and jockey; my antiquing friends made me pay $8 for it when we saw it at an antique booth. I was only planning to use the wide ends, but might consider alternating wide/skinny. Or overlapping skinny over wide. I saw this idea in an older magazine and thought it looked attractive.

Just in the planning stage so I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Charley (Mar 16, 2014)

Marsha that is interesting. I would never have thought of that. Burlap will add a big contrast with the silk….I like it.

I keep looking at your hatstand and want to start looking for an interesting lamp. I love that idea also. I could use a couple in different sizes. I love the batik fabric!


----------



## chandab (Mar 16, 2014)

No new picture, but I finished up the little Irish chain quilt today. Using the left-overs to make a pet quilt (I haven't made any in awhile, but when I do, I send them off to one of a couple animal rescues).


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 17, 2014)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I'm planning to make a tree skirt out of men's ties. So far I think I have half of the ties I need. I'm thinking I'll make the skirt out of burlap, but haven't decided on that for sure. All the ties are silk and I paid about a quarter for each, except for the one with horse and jockey; my antiquing friends made me pay $8 for it when we saw it at an antique booth. I was only planning to use the wide ends, but might consider alternating wide/skinny. Or overlapping skinny over wide. I saw this idea in an older magazine and thought it looked attractive.
> 
> Just in the planning stage so I'm open to suggestions.


Please keep posting on how this turns out!! I love this idea and would just love to see it finished. I was just at the Salvation Army and the ties were very inexpensive

I'm working on making a Shabby Chic chandelier for my mom. Right now it's just an ugly 90's lamp, but I have a vision! LOL!


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 17, 2014)

I had a friend whose husband passed away. I took some of his ties, opened them up, pressed the creases out and sewed them together (fat side to skinny side) and made throw pillows for her sofa out of them. She kept one and gave the others to her grandchildren. Surprisingly, they came out good. Who would have thought?? And now they all have a remembrance of him.


----------



## Charley (Mar 18, 2014)

I just pieced another quilt top out of my stash. This is done entirely out of stash as I had the fabric selected for this lap quilt. It is intended to be a man's lap quilt but it is pretty enough to be a woman's. I am not going to take photos until it is finished. And it is horse themed!

I now have one baby quilt that is awaiting binding, a lap size hand embroidered quilt awaiting sandwiching, quilting, and then binding. and this last lap sized horse themed quilt awaiting sandwiching, quilting and then binding.

_So why am I looking for something to piece? _


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 18, 2014)

Charley, I understand completely. Seems like before I'm done with one, I'm already planning another one. But I have made myself stop starting any new project until I am finished with whatever I'm working on. That way, the one project gets my full attention. (But I continue to look at patterns and fabric and to dream.....)


----------



## Charley (Mar 22, 2014)

I just checked and need to buy some batting so two tops are on hold until next week. I finished the binding on the little girl's quilt; so now all it needs is some machine quilting and it will be done.

My design wall is full of horses and flowers. The more I look at it, the more I see purses; it started as a lap quilt but I have enough horses to make both!

Looks like I will be finishing the quilting on the little girl's quilt today and starting to piece the horses and flowers….need to check my stash for some tan fabric. I'm hoping that I find something that will match. I definitely need something to lighten it up.

Meanwhile, I need to sort out some yarn for crocheting flowers and find some material to start sewing birds. It is feeling like spring today! Tuesday they are forecasting snow and Wednesday our power will be out while our electric breaker box is replaced. Thinking I may have the grandkids on Tuesday also. Should be an interesting week.

What are you planning?


----------



## chandab (Mar 22, 2014)

I finished up that Irish chain and dug around in the stash and found a cute puppy panel and some coordinating fabric, not sure how I'm going to do it, but I'm going to make something of it.


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 22, 2014)

Both my daughters closed on their first houses this month. (Cost me a small fortune in house warming gifts.) And for one daughter I made three potholders. I just picked a pattern at random for a six inch block, made the block, backed it with some nice coordinating fabric, cut up one of my good terrycloth towels as batting, made some double fold bias seam tape and viola, homemade gifts. Didn't cost me anything (except for the big, fat check that I enclosed in the envelope, LOL) She is so easy to please and I figured she could use some new pot holders. The other daughter is my first born. She's got that typical first born mentality, driven to succeed and NEVER happy. I sent her a lawnmower and weedeater. Gotta love free shipping. I wish I had taken pictures. The hardest part is trying to quilt thru a towel instead of batting....it's nearly impossible. But I was concerned that typical cotton batt wouldn't have enough heat protection.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2014)

dixie_belle said:


> Both my daughters closed on their first houses this month. (Cost me a small fortune in house warming gifts.) And for one daughter I made three potholders. I just picked a pattern at random for a six inch block, made the block, backed it with some nice coordinating fabric, cut up one of my good terrycloth towels as batting, made some double fold bias seam tape and viola, homemade gifts. Didn't cost me anything (except for the big, fat check that I enclosed in the envelope, LOL) She is so easy to please and I figured she could use some new pot holders. The other daughter is my first born. She's got that typical first born mentality, driven to succeed and NEVER happy. I sent her a lawnmower and weedeater. Gotta love free shipping. I wish I had taken pictures. The hardest part is trying to quilt thru a towel instead of batting....it's nearly impossible. But I was concerned that typical cotton batt wouldn't have enough heat protection.


You can buy the special reflective batting for hotpads. I've made quite a few. I usually double the padding, but I have some with single thickness, and they are sometimes the first I reach for, as the thinness is easier to grab something with.

Congratulations on your daughters' first homes!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2014)

I am finishing up a cross stitch project. I've really struggled with it, as it was so hard to see the linen holes. I got the MagEyes, and that helped a lot! Then I found out I have macular degeneration and that probably explained most of my difficulty. I do enjoy cross stitching, but this may be my last project. This is a primitive pin cushion formed into a drum shape. Then it will have two strawberry emeries on top. It has several stitching errors on it, but that will just have to be part of its "history".


----------



## dixie_belle (Mar 22, 2014)

Probably nobody will notice the errors, except you.


----------



## Charley (Mar 22, 2014)

yup, we are our biggest critics….


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 22, 2014)

I also enjoyed cross stitching. I'm starting to have eye problems, cataracts, so this last project that I've been working on for years will be my last. My latest quilt project is a log cabin variation. I purchased some material at a yard sale that were already cut for a log cabin quilt about 15 years ago. I think it's time I used them! When I was in Jo Anns, I spotted a pot holder pattern book. For batting it said to use 3 layers, since I have some templates for small quits I think this will be a good way to use up the small pieces I have kept. So many ideas, so little time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 23, 2014)

I got my drum pin cushion completed. My taste is for early and primitive, so that is the style I finished it in. It is stuffed with sawdust, as the directions said, but the emeries on top are filled with sand instead of sawdust. A very useable piece in the sewing room. The pattern is from Etsy, Stacy Nash.


----------



## Charley (Mar 24, 2014)

Simply wonderful Marsha!


----------



## madmax (Mar 24, 2014)

Marsha, how beautiful, love it! Are those irons in the background the 'real thing' like I remember when I was little, seeing my grandmother heat some to iron clothes before she became modernized?


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 24, 2014)

How nice! Will have to look up that pattern since I've got plenty of sawdust and sand laying around. These would make great craft fair items.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 24, 2014)

madmax said:


> Marsha, how beautiful, love it! Are those irons in the background the 'real thing' like I remember when I was little, seeing my grandmother heat some to iron clothes before she became modernized?


I have a little collection of irons. Most are children's, but one is an antique advertising iron that is a pin cushion, and one is a vintage electric travel iron. All are small. Sometimes I think about purging them, and then I pick them up and begin to enjoy them all over again.

I never experienced ironing with one heated on a stove, or saw anyone iron that way, but I do remember my first introduction to ironing how easy it was to scorch things. What is different about modern irons, do you think, that keeps them from scorching fabric??

Ironing is the only domestic job that is clean AND quiet.


----------



## Charley (Mar 30, 2014)

One of my dear friends had her birthday yesterday and I gave her one of my horse themed lap quilts and a pillow. She has horses and loved it. So did one of her neighbors and she has asked me to make her a lap quilt featuring fish. It should be a fun project. So the planning continues.

I ordered two mannequin heads yesterday as I am crocheting Easter hats for my granddaughters. The one I am working on now is coming together and I am writing notes for myself on making them. I already can see where I can adjust it here and there for the next one. It is a headband at the bottom then mesh on the upper part with curlicues hanging in the back. The curlicues will be joined above by a crocheted flower with a button center. This flower took forever for me to be satisfied with it, but I do believe the hats will be done for Easter.

I also bought a Barbie doll so I am planning on making the girls some doll clothes and preparing to teach my granddaughter to make her own Barbie clothes. She has been sewing some clothes for her American Girl type dolls and doing well with those. Taking it one step at a time with her! Her mother helps her on this too. She is already starting to wing it with designs adding her own personal touches.

I am still planning the birds but we are remodeling the bathrooms and I am finding less and less time for my sewing. So far they are still in the planning stage. And then I looked hard at my bedroom and I would like to make my curtains . I will be "on the hunt" for material soon.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 30, 2014)

I ordered a panel from a sewing catalog for American Girl dolls. The child cuts out the pieces from the panel and sews them together. Gave one to my grand daughter, but I haven't heard whether she has sewn it yet. I should have got one for myself to try.

Spring is so full of outdoor projects, we may have to wait till the hot days of summer drive us indoors to craft.


----------



## Shari (Mar 31, 2014)

Masha, that is beautiful!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 2, 2014)

Well, quilters, I must get started on a new baby quilt. Just got the news today that a new one is expected in December. My friend had a darling quilt kit. I think that may be the way I will go this time, instead of piecing everything. She got lazer cut letters with the kit.

This is #9 for our son and dil. I did not make a quilt for one, who was stillborn, but the others have all had quilts, in various degrees of ineptness. You'd think I'd get better and better with each one, but that is not the case!

If anyone knows of a good kit, let me know. I do enjoy embroidery, so one with embroidered pictures would be good. I'll have to trek to the Big City to the quilt shop, I'm sure.

The bad news is this will be 3 babies with December birthdays!! Yow!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 3, 2014)

Don't know how much I'll do, but I've been dabbling a little in jewelry making. I got the idea from someone, so the first two aren't all my idea.

These two need clasps (waiting for mail):





No idea what this will be, just doodling with the beads, charms and wire:


----------



## Charley (Apr 4, 2014)

*How pretty! Looks like you are having fun with your jewelry creations. * I love to dabble now and then too. *Love seeing what you are working on.* I bought a bead loom recently and learned the basics of the loom; added another option for using my seed beads. I really want to learn to crochet jewelry with beads.

I finished the little girl child's/baby quilt so one project down. I pulled out a table topper that is pieced so I now have two lap size quilts and this table topper to sandwich and quilt. They are on hanging on my planning board so I won't put them away until they are finished.

So it didn't make sense when I started piecing some horse squares together. But I bought one of those mini irons and had to test it. I will use the mini iron but even the small seams take longer to press with the mini iron than with the regular iron. I love the weight of the regular iron but in some applications the mini iron will be the way to go. I will finish piecing the five or six horse blocks and then go back to quilting.







Meanwhile, spring has sprung in Virginia, and many outdoor projects are calling. My horses are shedding big time. I don't think my clippers are working so will probably just be brushing them a lot.

And we have a new grandchild due to arrive in November!


----------



## madmax (Apr 4, 2014)

I crocheted 3 hats, a scarf, did a couple of acrylic paintings, working on another when I have time, but did finish painting leaves on this gourd I cut down to make a 'vase'. I used metallic paint.


----------



## chandab (Apr 4, 2014)

Love those horse blocks, looking awesome.


----------



## Charley (Apr 4, 2014)

*Beautiful gourd vase…I love the metallic paints on it. Very nice!*

*Would love to see your crocheted hats and scarf. * I recently ordered 2 mannequin heads - a child's size and an adult/teenager size - that should be here soon. I am crocheting three Easter hats for my granddaughters. It took forever to figure out a pattern that would work; but I'm finally happy with how the first is looking. I know that the heads will make it easier to get the sizes right. They will crochet up real fast once I have the heads as all the thinking is done. The one that is almost done will have to be taken apart to adjust it to the head better but shouldn't take as long as making it from scratch. My notes are a mess but I understand them right now. I am going to take time to write this pattern out as soon as I finish the three hats.


----------



## madmax (Apr 4, 2014)

I really like the way you have set your horse blocks in different fabrics, cool. I have never seen those blocks before, so nice. I have been wondering about that little iron thingy and if it is handy while pieceing at the machine. I got an Ott light at Christmas and not so sure about it, I need a brighter light nowadays even tho it is not a 'true' light.

My crochet hats are nothing special, kinda different, granddaughter likes them anyway, they can be turned up. I made the pattern up as I went along and they got a little too big, I added some buttons on them in the flower centers later. I can get carried away crocheting and watching tv at the same time. The brim on the middle one in the photo is turned up as a cuff. She liked the scarf the best. She is 11.

I started a more delicate hat in white crochet thread cotton in an open design but put it aside until I can devote my attention to it without tv.


----------



## dixie_belle (Apr 4, 2014)

Gosh but we have some talented people here on the forum. I love the painted gourds.....looks like pottery. So talented. And the knit caps are adorable. I tried doing that once but I don't have enough fingers...or I have to many fingers...or my fingers aren't in the right place. Regardless, I couldn't do it. I'm so impressed!!!


----------



## Charley (Apr 5, 2014)

MadMax ~ Chanda had these horse head blocks for sale in her eBay store. You may want to see if they are still there for sale or pm her.

The iron is handy but I was not set up to use it at the machine. I need to cut a piece of heat resistant fabric to use there; I am thinking maybe 15 inches by 10-12 inches would be a nice size and I think I will quilt it and finish the edges with seam binding. I will have to measure the throat on my machine and add the area under the hoop to get a usable width. I was testing the iron to see how handy it would be and to get a feel for it's use. I do like to get up and move around rather than just sit and sew at the machine so I set up my table top ironing board away from the machine. It does take longer to press the seams as the iron does not have any weight to it. So I ironed it back and forth a lot more times than I would with one press of the larger iron. I am wanting to do an appliqué scene on a lap quilt so I think it will be real handy when I go to do that. If I piece in the hoop with my embroidery machine it will also be the way to go. The iron did get super hot and took a while to cool. The little iron rest that came with it also got very hot from the iron setting on it.

I cleaned up my sewing room this morning and now am off to crochet for the weekend.


----------



## madmax (Apr 5, 2014)

Charley, thanks for the info.

When I sent one child off to college I bought a small I guess it might be called a portable or table top size ironing board. It is about 30" long, no legs. So I have inherited it and use it nearby for everything from piecing or steaming a crochet piece, or just plain seams on a project, I have no recollection of where I got it, it has been years ago. I remember long ago having around a very small one made for a child to play with, could be there are still ones around.


----------



## Charley (Apr 9, 2014)

Crocheted two Easter hats for the granddaughters…one more to finish the curlicues in pink yarn. I think they will look so cute with their hair showing.

I did this with no pattern. I tried to write up the pattern but each hat is made with a different brand of yarn so the stitch count was different on each one. I will vaguely write it out so I can make them again.


----------



## madmax (Apr 10, 2014)

Charley, how absolutely adorable!!! you are so talented.


----------



## Charley (Apr 11, 2014)

Finished the pink one today. Now I am ready for Easter with the granddaughters.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 11, 2014)

Are they excited about their handmade hats??


----------



## Charley (Apr 11, 2014)

They saw the picture of a similar hat, and said they would like one and chose a color. They haven't seen them yet. On Easter Sunday we are having family come to celebrate and for dinner and they will get their Easter hats then.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 12, 2014)

I bought an antique monkey puppet this week and tried reproducing it. Results not exactly like the original. Not sure I'll make another as it was a lot of trouble to tweak the pattern. I used vintage felted wool and old suiting material for the face and hands. It is machine and hand sewn.


----------



## Charley (Apr 13, 2014)

Aww…cute twins! Luv em!


----------



## dixie_belle (Apr 22, 2014)

I've been quilting like a crazy person. Wait....it's me....I AM a crazy person, never mind. LOL

My daughter is getting married in September so the rush was on to get this Double Irish Chain quilt all quilted and done with. I just finished all the hand quilting and so now I just have to attach the binding. Next to the basting, this is my least favorite part so today I just made the double fold bias tape and I'll start sewing it on tomorrow (or possibly later if I get a better offer of something to do tomorrow, and it wouldn't take much).

I did want to post a few pictures of the quilting. I'm pretty pleased at how it turned out. I just laid it out across my bed so I could see what it was going to look like. And, of course, it still isn't large enough to have a significant drop on the sides but this is the size it's staying.


----------



## Charley (Apr 22, 2014)

That is just amazing. Love it!


----------



## madmax (Apr 22, 2014)

It is so beautiful, I love seeing the back as well. Good job!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 22, 2014)

Gorgeous. Impressive.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 23, 2014)

All I can say is WOW! Beautiful quilt!


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 23, 2014)

*That is a beautiful quilt, I'm sure they will love and enjoy it for many years.*


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 26, 2014)

I am planning to drive my 1946 Moline in our Memorial Day parade. Usually I drive my horses, but this year I decided to take my tractor. I got a sequined vest for me to wear, fringed banners to drape my trailer, and I was looking for something for my dog to wear. I decided to make him a cape and bow tie. They fit on the collar. He thinks he is Hot Stuff, for sure.

I used my magic button hole maker to do the slot for the leash ring.


----------



## Charley (Apr 27, 2014)

What a cute little dog! And I love the cape and bow tie too!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 27, 2014)

Charley said:


> What a cute little dog! And I love the cape and bow tie too!


Thanks! If I had a girlie dog I could have done some flashy, fluffy things. But Buddy might have been embarrassed with that so I stuck with basic red white & blue.

My word, you should see all the adorable pet patriotic outfits on Etsy! Some of the cats dressed up are amazing. I was going to order something, and then thought: why don't I just make my own? Duh...


----------



## chandab (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's what I've been working on lately.


It's probably about 45x54", I'm not sure, I haven't measured it. I still have to pin-baste, quilt and bind it, but it won't be too long and it'll be done. I found a nice blue flannel for the backing.
Chanda


----------



## dixie_belle (Apr 27, 2014)

Chandab, that's pretty cute. Who is it for?


----------



## chandab (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you. No one, yet. I had the panel in my stash, and since I'm trying to work only from stash, I thought I'd see what I could do with it. I have another panel too, so might make another (similar, but not quite the same, as I don't have much of the blue, green, red or yellow left that I use in this one). All just fabrics pulled from my stash, the only thing new was batting. If you can't read it in the picture, the blocks in the big panel say "Puppy Dreams".


----------



## Charley (Apr 27, 2014)

Love it! very pretty! Someone is going to be so happy!


----------



## Charley (May 4, 2014)

A Mother's Day necklace for my mother-in-law.​
​


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 5, 2014)

My Wednesday friends and I are making soap tomorrow. We are making the lye version. I haven't made any for about 10 years, and then it was over a fire in an iron pot. We even rendered our own tallow. We made one batch as an experiment, then demonstrated it at the local antique tractor club show. This time we are working in the air conditioned kitchen over electric heat. I'm using store-bought lard. Hope it turns out. I want to give it to our local museum to sell; people frequently ask for home made lye soap.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 6, 2014)

What's the process for this? Would you share the recipe? How does lye soap differ from modern soaps?


----------



## Charley (May 7, 2014)

I got one of my lap quilts sandwiched yesterday and it is ready to quilt. This is the quilt that was started 15 or 20 years ago and is hand embroidered. An easy project that just got lost in my stash. So I now plan to machine quilt the straight lines in the sashing and border and then hand quilt in the embroidered blocks. So this will be a long drawn out project until it is finished.

Today I will be sewing some insulin pump bags for my grandson. I am trying to take photos of the steps so that my daughter in law can make them also. She made one at our farm years ago but then when she went to make another could not remember what to do. She had never sewn before so it would be hard to remember the steps when everything was new to her. Noah must have forty bags now made over the seven years that he has had diabetes but he still loves to get new ones (and with his growing up there are always new things that he is interested in). The ones I am starting to make today, one will be quilted with mine craft ribbon attached and one will be embroidered and quilted.

Looks like rain today…or at least that is what I am hoping for. My sewing keeps getting pushed aside with so much that needs to be done outside.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 10, 2014)

The tie tree skirt is finally coming together. I got them basted today around the edge of the burlap. I had to go online and look for treeskirt patterns to figure out what size to make the circle. I'm really liking it so far! Now I've decided to add one more shorter layer, using the skinny ends of the ties for the edge. This will make a two-tiered skirt. Have to buy some more burlap. It's all experimental, so I have no idea if it will be attractive or a blob. Some of the ties are so beautiful; it's really a pleasure to work with them.

What are some other things I can do with the tie pieces left over??? Surely pure silk can be repurposed. One is hand painted. I did not cut it up.


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 10, 2014)

Marsha Cassada said:


> The tie tree skirt is finally coming together. I got them basted today around the edge of the burlap. I had to go online and look for treeskirt patterns to figure out what size to make the circle. I'm really liking it so far! Now I've decided to add one more shorter layer, using the skinny ends of the ties for the edge. This will make a two-tiered skirt. Have to buy some more burlap. It's all experimental, so I have no idea if it will be attractive or a blob. Some of the ties are so beautiful; it's really a pleasure to work with them.
> 
> What are some other things I can do with the tie pieces left over??? Surely pure silk can be repurposed. One is hand painted. I did not cut it up.


I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Performancemini (May 10, 2014)

My hand is working better now and I sew fairly well. I started a pattern for some slipper/shoes that look like Mary Janes. They are fairly easy. Then on to a few summer sundresses and then MAYBE a show shirt/jacket or two.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 15, 2014)

Finally finished the tie skirt. I had to take the top layer apart as it was too long I used a button tab and button to hold the top back together. It may look terrible actually draped around the base of a tree, but at least it's finished. I think I used 37 ties, can't remember exactly. Would I make another? No.


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 16, 2014)

It turned out really nice Marsha! I think it would look very good on an old fashion Christmas tree!!!


----------



## Charley (May 16, 2014)

Simply fantastic! I could not picture what it would look like beforehand, but now it makes total sense…. love it! Glad that you shared it with us.


----------



## Charley (May 16, 2014)

Finished a few little things.


----------



## chandab (May 16, 2014)

I did this up for me the other day.







Same piece just two different views


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 16, 2014)

Charley, those bags are nice!

Love to see all the beaded pieces everyone is doing.


----------



## lucky seven (May 16, 2014)

_Love to see all the finished pieces. You are all so very creative. I still haven't finished the pin cushion, because I wasn't happy with my stuffing. We now have a Hobby Lobby store and can't wait to visit and browse through all the treasures._


----------



## Charley (May 16, 2014)

Chanda that is very pretty. I love your color choices.


----------



## chandab (May 16, 2014)

Charley said:


> Chanda that is very pretty. I love your color choices.


Thank you. It's Sodalite and copper square beads. I made a couple other bracelets, but they are made with left-overs from my door prize I made for the quilt retreat next month. Here's the door prize:


Not quite finished, still waiting on one more piece for it. I made the blue and clear as shown, also blue & white and blue & black.


----------



## jacks'thunder (May 16, 2014)

Great job everyone! It's inspiring!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 20, 2014)

I got a purple orchid for mother's day and my green/red sewing machine cover did not look well with it. So I made a new cover out of ecru twill. A little embroidery and some pearl buttons for embellishment. Still have to finish up the hem. I can never ever work a project without some stupid mistake and this one was no exception. I sewed the embellished side on backward. It came out perfectly, of course, going around the square corners! Had to take it apart and it didn't go together as well, of course. But my home made pattern worked well. When the purple blooms go, I can use the green/red one again, especially near Christmas.

My new machine does not fit down into a cabinet, so because it sits in plain sight I didn't like its stark white plastic cover. Had to cover it!


----------



## Charley (May 20, 2014)

Looks perfect in the photo, Marsha! I love it!.

Chanda, I love your door prize also! Some lucky person is going to be thrilled!


----------



## chandab (May 20, 2014)

Charley said:


> Chanda, I love your door prize also! Some lucky person is going to be thrilled!


Thank you. Actually, everyone will get one.


----------



## dixie_belle (May 21, 2014)

Here's my latest project. It lacks borders, but I ran out of thread. Can you believe that?? It will have a 1" red inner border and then a 4" blue outer border.

I've been agonizing over how to quilt it. I'd love to get some feedback on what I'm thinking.

Option 1: I'd do hand stippling everywhere there is plain muslin fabric. I'd quilt in the ditch around each star. But then I'd have to do something inside the star and I don't have a clue.

Option 2: I would do an overall quilting pattern, completely ignoring the piecing. Something very curvey (think air currents or ocean waves).

I do all my quilting by hand and I love the look of things that are heavily quilted so I don't mind doing something complicated. But I must admit that I am completely at a loss on how to proceed.

I did order a stencil (hasn't arrived yet) that is a basketweave pattern. I had originally thought to use it in the muslin sections between the stars, but now I'm not so sure about that.

I tend to overthink these things. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 21, 2014)

I had a similar dilemma when I made a log cabin quilt. Whatever you decide, it is a stunning design.


----------



## dixie_belle (May 22, 2014)

I just agonize and agonize over this sort of thing. I want to something that wowzers you because i love to show off hand quilting. But the plain muslin sections, while they are large, they do not lend themselves to a nice quilting pattern because they have an odd shape. What i really want is for someone to look at it and go "WOW" you did that by hand? Even if it takes forever, i love the quilting part. It settles me down. And when I'm not feeling myself, I sit with my quilt and pretty soon I'm up and about.


----------



## lucky seven (May 22, 2014)

Love your quilt, I'm sure that however you do quilt it, it will be stunning. I'm another who likes to hand quilt, very peaceful way to spend a few hours.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 22, 2014)

If you do an all over curvy quilting, would you lose your stars? If you want the stars to "star" you may want to accentuate them.

An idea for an all over curvy design would be waves, like sound waves not surf waves. You could title it "long may it wave..."

I'll be watching your progress!

I, too, enjoy hand quilting.


----------



## Charley (May 29, 2014)

Just hung the bathroom curtain that I made. I could not find a curtain that I liked so I ordered an extra fabric shower curtain and cut it up to make this. A fun project that I love how it turned out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 29, 2014)

It makes a striking graphic!

I see you have a pull shade also; I really like those for windows that I want to be open, but yet the shade comes down for privacy or darkening.


----------



## dixie_belle (May 31, 2014)

I finally made it to Joann's fabrics for cotton thread so I was able to attach my borders. Now I've got to borrow a table from my church fellowship hall so I can baste it all together.

So many quilt patterns, so little time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 31, 2014)

This is my paper tree. An order from Gempler's last year was wrapped in green paper. I always save such paper and now I'm glad I did as it made very nice limbs. The tree trunk is a bloom stalk from a yucca in our yard when we lived in NM 12 years ago. We saved it to use as a walking stick. I cut the paper into 3" strips and glued the strips to florist wire. Fringed it and drilled holes in the stalk. The stand is an old iron and wood piece. Not sure what it went to originally, but we had to bore out the broken end.

This tree will be used at Christmas; I'll put a dry cleaner's bag over it for now to store it. It's about 4' tall.

Pardon the background; I worked on it out in my shop space.


----------



## Charley (May 31, 2014)

Marsha, I don't know how you come up with all these interesting items. But I love that you share them with us.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 1, 2014)

dixie_belle said:


> I finally made it to Joann's fabrics for cotton thread so I was able to attach my borders. Now I've got to borrow a table from my church fellowship hall so I can baste it all together.
> 
> So many quilt patterns, so little time.


The border is perfect! I really like the red in the corners, drawing the eye in to the design. Very interested in how you plan to quilt it.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 3, 2014)

Charley said:


> Marsha, I don't know how you come up with all these interesting items. But I love that you share them with us.


I second this! LOL!

Marsha your stuff is so inspiring for home decor! Keep sharing! Its right up my ally! LOL!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 3, 2014)

I found two wonderful old ornate hinges recently. They are the same design but different sizes, so they can't be put on a door or cupboard. I finally broke down and joined Pintrest, so I could get some ideas how to use them. There were a couple of ideas that looked interesting. I haven't wanted to go there as I get easily overwhelmed. But I think it will be fun in small doses.

Anyone else doing Pintrest? (maybe it didn't spell it correctly...)


----------



## Charley (Jun 3, 2014)

I like pinterest too (even though my spell checker doesn't). But I've never really gotten any ideas that I've used. I think my problem is that I like too much stuff, so yes overwhelming... I just go back to my own ideas.

Can't wait to see what you do with the hinges. It sounds interesting!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 4, 2014)

I like Pinterest also but I completely agree, you can get over whelmed very quickly. it was very helpful when I needed to get ideas to decorate a Victorian Christmas tree with roses for a fundraiser. Mine got the most bids!!! LOL! If I'm looking for something specific then I'm good! LOL! Oh and I love to see what my sister likes, we have completely different tastes in every thing so that neat.


----------



## chandab (Jun 6, 2014)

Ok, I can't remember if I shared this, and I don't want to go back through 38 pages, so here is my last quilt til fall. PIcture is from before I actually quilted and put binding on, but you can still see what it looks like..




I had a panel in my stash, and a few fabrics that coordinated, so this is what I came up with.

My camera died mid picture, but this is what the panel itself looks like, well most of it anyway.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 8, 2014)

What a cheerful quilt!

My cousin makes oak quilt ladders. He made one for my dil as a gift, so I made his daughter a pin cushion using sawdust from the quilt ladder wood. I made it like the cross stitch drum pin cushion, but all new and pretty--doubt she has my taste for early- looking things! Found some lovely fabric with a button motif; I think it is Moda.

And have four primitive horses ready to mail to the shop in NM that takes my crafts on consignment.


----------



## RockemSockem (Jun 9, 2014)

I have been hard at work on Fly Bonnets for horses, ponies and minis! What do you guys think? We have sold about 8 custom orders already



I am really enjoying these!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 20, 2014)

Ever since I did an article on spiders and webs for my button society newsletter, I've sort have been fascinated by webs. I saw a stained glass web on Pinterest and asked a friend if her husband could make me one. Picked it up today and it is so pretty. I did not realize when I asked him that it had all rounded pieces--quite a challenge and labor intensive! She said he has begun work on another one. The bowl behind the sewing machine has my wee turtle we found on the driveway. He is about the size of a 50 cent piece, but I think he is growing. I feed him snails from the pond and turtle food. He seems to enjoy the window sill where he basks in morning sunlight. Then he has leaves to go under when he feels like it.

I found an old monkey pattern and tried to make it, but it was too vague and the pieces didn't fit exactly right. I got the head sewn and stuffed, but threw the whole thing away, pattern and all. Sometimes one has to get to the stuffing part before deciding a project will work or not.


----------



## Charley (Jun 26, 2014)

With so many birthdays coming soon, I tarted making gifts for family today. I love how this turned out.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 26, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 29, 2014)

One of my favorite things is repurposing vintage items. And since I sew a lot, pin cushions are on my mind. This one is made of a sugar bowl. I almost always use wool to stuff my cushions, as the natural lanolin is a rust preventative. The emery is made of vintage velvet ribbon and is stuffed with sand. Sugar bowls make great bases as they were designed to be stable.


----------



## Charley (Jun 29, 2014)

It is very pretty and certainly, as always, very creative of you! Love it!


----------



## Charley (Jun 30, 2014)

Organized my yarn and selected some matching yarn to make a baby afghan. The pattern is for two colors but I am adjusting it to use 3 colors. So far so good.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 30, 2014)

That looks lovely! And btw, your windows sure are clean!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 7, 2014)

My dil brought me a stack of t shirts this weekend. Grandson is in Fencing, and she wants me to make a t shirt quilt with his fencing shirts. I'm nervous about this, as I hate to mess up one of the shirts. I will need a 12" template. I found some foil (sword) fabric that is cool. It is in shades of brown, so that may dictate my colors. Since it is in a stripe design, I am hoping it will work for the sashing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271541923956&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160

Some of the shirts have everyone's name, but that will make a larger than 12" square if I use it. Should I cut the 12", making sure his name is in the square? Not use it??

Some of the screen print is rather worn on a couple of shirts (must have been his favorites). Just use them, as that is part of the story??


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh I like the fabric Marsha! If it were me I would definitely use and cut one (for sure) 12" square to mainly have his name in it. If there is a lot with every ones name on them cut each a little differently so all the names are included some where. Also the "worn" ones are absolutely part of the story! He'll look back and say "I wore that shirt all the time!" LOL!

I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Charley (Jul 9, 2014)

I would measure the one with the signatures and see if it could be worked in with all the signatures intact. If it could be the center piece surrounded by sashing and 12 inch squares, you may be able to put it in with all the signatures intact. I might select those that are worn for special placement as well if it could be worked out to use the t-shirt with all the signatures. If some signatures are by themselves, maybe they could be included in the quilt in a pieced square. Another thing I would consider is if his coach or best friends signatures are on there. Those may be important enough to include in a way that may place his signature not directly in the center.

I like the material you selected as sashing. It looks like a perfect choice for a grandson.

Whatever you decide, I'm sure he will greatly appreciate your creative talents. Good luck and hope you share when done.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 9, 2014)

I think what I need to do is cut all the logos and somehow get them all worked into a uniformly sized square. I have a busy week, so I'm waiting until my brain is free to begin, so I can think about what I'm doing. I ordered the interfacing on ebay; easier than trying to drive somewhere. This way it will just come in the mail. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## dixie_belle (Jul 21, 2014)

As you can see, I've been busily quilting. This thing is taking FOREVER. I have the stencil for the border and I've decided to do the waves on the border in my ecru thread that I've done everything else in. But the stars I'm going to do in a gold thread. Not metallic (as I've been told it doesn't hold up well), but gold colored with a nice sheen to it. I want those little stars to stand out. What do you think?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 21, 2014)

gold would look nice. What about blue stars?

It is amazing to me that you could already be at the border stage!


----------



## dixie_belle (Jul 21, 2014)

well, I'm not quite at the border but I'm getting there. Each white square with the "wind" takes about an hour to quilt. So I've got another couple of weeks yet. But I had ordered the stencil before I put on the border so I knew it had to be 4 inches wide. (What, me? pre plan something? surely not!! LOL) And, since I live out in the middle of nowhere, if I wanted any different color thread, I knew I'd have to order it in advance. When I go to Owensboro, KY (about an hour north of us) I always stop at Joanne's and get quilting thread. But their selection is quite limited. Today I ordered gold quilting thread and I'll use it for the stars in the border. Once I see it done, I can decide what to use on the waves in the border.


----------



## chandab (Jul 21, 2014)

With it being summer and warm out, I'm not doing much crafting. But, I put this together the other day.


And, I made these pillowcases for a friend a few weeks ago. Two pair: one pansy with purple trim, one purple with pansy trim:


----------



## Charley (Jul 26, 2014)

Finished!!






I decided after cross stitching one heart that I didn't like the look so I removed the cross stitching and embroidered hearts in a simple chain stitch. Once again, doing it my way!


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 27, 2014)

Love how it came out, it's always good to dance to our own music.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 27, 2014)

Very nice work!

And I really like those pansy cases. Lovely fabric.


----------



## Charley (Jul 29, 2014)

Hand sewing a border on a lap quilt today. One side is finished, Hopefully will complete the last of the binding tomorrow. I think I am done sewing for today. After the border is sewn on, I will be ready to machine quilt a little more in the border and then get out my little stand to start the hand quilting.

I'm planning a baby quilt. I have the material picked out. Now just to decide on a piecework pattern and find a matching material for the backing.

Loving that I am back into sewing, but something is telling me to start another crochet project and get going on my beading again. Also thinking of a table runner that I want to make to include beading. So much to think about.


----------



## Charley (Aug 18, 2014)

Finished 3 crocheted ribbon yarn dress up scarves for the granddaughters for Christmas. Now I am enjoying some early morning hand quilting. Finding it a good way to start the day!


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 29, 2014)

Finished a quilt for my granddaughter, now to make two more for my grandsons. Have a top made for my oldest grandson, then to get them handquilted before Christmas. Going to be very busy.


----------



## dixie_belle (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm practicing applique. I find it to be really hard. I think I prefer piecing and I know I like to do the actual quilting, the best. I think I need way more practice.


----------



## chandab (Sep 1, 2014)

Very cute owl.


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 3, 2014)

I feel the same way about applique, I did daisy's on a lap quilt and decided I didn't like doing applique that much. I prefer piecing blocks instead.


----------



## Charley (Sep 8, 2014)

Time is flying by, I can't believe that it is a over a week into September. I have a mile long list of things to do. But I am finding time to sew. Yesterday I sandwiched a baby quilt and a horse lap quilt that I pieced earlier in the year. It is nice to be sewing again. Hoping to get some machine and hand quilting done today. Also working on a child's crocheted hat.

What are y'all working on? Would love to hear!


----------



## Charley (Sep 10, 2014)

Yesterday was so frustrating. Finally figured out today what I was doing wrong. I was crocheting a hat just like the last one I made and it kept coming out wrong. Finally took all the stitches out for the fourth time and read each line carefully and counted stitches. It looks right now. I think I must have been in a hurry and skipped some stitches early in the pattern. So glad that it is again working out right.

Some days are just nicer than others! *Hope y'all are having a really nice day!*


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 10, 2014)

I just finished an afghan. I call it my Autumn Afghan, as it is brown (earth), green (grass), blue (sky), gold (sunshine), and orange (leaves). Done in afghan stitch in panels so the project could be portable. I didn't put a fringe, but crocheted a border around it. It is strange looking so I won't include a photo.

Not sure what is next. Meanwhile, I'm on the committee for a family reunion so I've been making favors.

I enjoy aplique. There is a charming book called "In A Patchwork Garden" by Janet Bolton. That book gave me a whole new way to look at and enjoy doing aplique. Here is a piece I made a few years ago. It was incorporated into a larger work about the cotton industry. I don't have it any more; someone purchased it.


----------



## Shari (Sep 24, 2014)

That is beautiful Marsha!


----------



## Shari (Sep 24, 2014)

What happened to the like button?


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 24, 2014)

_Like!_


----------



## chandab (Sep 24, 2014)

Like Button... Asked about on back porch, there is a glitch in the system that they are trying to fix, so in the meantime it's been disabled.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 27, 2014)

I've started the new baby quilt. I sent a piece of paper and sase to all the relatives asking for them to trace their hands. There will be 18 hand blocks. I wanted to make the background yellow, but couldn't find the right shade of yellow, so went with this turquoise color. This is the first block, sort of the Pilot Block. Do you like the blanket stitch? A different color? Larger or smaller stitch around the edge of the hand?

I will NOT be piecing this quilt. I don't mind the applique and embroidery, but am terrible at piecing. Maybe by the time I get the squares finished, the gender will be known and we can choose feminine/masculine fabrics for the sashings. I will probably hand quilt it myself.


----------



## Charley (Sep 28, 2014)

Love this idea! Looks good and I'm sure it will be cherished. Can't wait to see it come together.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 29, 2014)

I bought an old window and thought I could simply get it home and clean it up. Is anything ever that easy? I had to remove every piece of glass, scrape off the old glazing, scrub and scrape the glass clean, then redo the glazing. I got pretty good with the glazing compound by the time I was finished installing all the pieces! It's taken me nearly a month to get it back together. Not sure whether I'll hang it or just prop it in the window. I may have to try it in different windows.


----------



## chandab (Sep 29, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## Charley (Sep 30, 2014)

Love it! Looks very pretty!


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 12, 2014)

I am making some of the polar fleece "no sew" throws (individual large lap size) for Christmas gifts. Our step-grandaughter-to-be made my husband and I each one last Christmas and they are so cozy warm!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 13, 2014)

Performancemini said:


> I am making some of the polar fleece "no sew" throws (individual large lap size) for Christmas gifts. Our step-grandaughter-to-be made my husband and I each one last Christmas and they are so cozy warm!


I looked at some of that fleece in a quilt store and was very impressed with its softness!


----------



## chandab (Oct 14, 2014)

3-4 years ago I made 8 "no sew" throws for my MIL for graduation gifts (she asked me to, and paid me for materials and a bit for time); well, 7 for her for graduation gifts and one for me for a graduation gift.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 10, 2014)

Got a new craft to try (I better get busy-Christmas is getting closer). Going to try my hand at "Sculpey" clay design (horses, dogs, cats). Love Robin's and have another friend who does it too. May try other things with it too.


----------



## sfmini (Nov 16, 2014)

We decorate wreaths to sell along with our cut your own Christmas trees and this year I taught myself how to make bows. The love seat is piled high with loads of bows.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 26, 2014)

Lovely bows! So many pretty ribbons to work with.

I made reindeer. I saw the one with clothespin legs as a pattern, so it is not my own idea. The small deer was the first attempt, but turned out too small for the clothespins, so I used twig legs. I had fun with them. I didn't make a pattern, unfortunately, so doubt I'll make more. They are just one of a kind. The wreath on the large one is vintage cotton binding stained with tea and paint. I like the way it turned out. I tied the little pieces onto wire. I think this would work for dollhouse wreaths, or even be fun as a package ornament. Though too time consuming if the receiver threw it away!

I'd love to see more things people are working on.


----------



## atotton (Nov 26, 2014)

Love the reindeer!


----------



## chandab (Nov 26, 2014)

Was out of town Monday and Tuesday to sell calves, and found a little quilt shop. Not that I need more, but bought a little bit of fabric and got a new pattern, well sort of new, as it's a new size of a pattern I already have (freebie). Not the fabric I bought, but did make up a couple tablerunners with the new pattern: mini 10-minute tablerunner, 2 fat quarters makes two runners.


----------



## Charley (Jan 7, 2015)

Now that things are slowed down, I am back to enjoying my sewing. Just getting over a doozy of a cold and feeling like getting things done. I have two pair of jeans to hem and this quilt to finish quilting and add the binding. Both projects should be done this week.


----------



## chandab (Jan 7, 2015)

No pictures, but for quilt guild we are working on our own projects based on a pattern/technique from a magazine. I think it's called disappearing pinwheel, but I'm not sure. I did make a little table runner, and I do like the technique, it makes it easier for me to make good pinwheels (still won't make many of them, but the ones I do make will turn out better). I need to get a picture of the table runner, and will try to get back with a picture.


----------



## Charley (Jan 8, 2015)

Sounds interesting. Would love to see photos.

I'm going looking for material for a disappearing four patch pattern. Wanting to finish up a few projects first. Thinking that American doll clothes will be my next new project.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 8, 2015)

Charley said:


> Sounds interesting. Would love to see photos.
> 
> I'm going looking for material for a disappearing four patch pattern. Wanting to finish up a few projects first. Thinking that American doll clothes will be my next new project.


Those doll clothes are nice to make as the size is good. I have made a few.

I was looking for some very soft flannel to make receiving blankets and did not realize that some of the new flannels are not baby-friendly--they are rather stiff. Must wait until I go to a city and check out Joannes to get some soft flannel.

I did buy a fleece baby blanket and put a crocheted border around it. Now I know what the sewers in the past used a stiletto for--one must poke holes in the fabric with a sharp utensil. I used an ice pick. Took me 4 hours to get that first single crochet all around the edge.


----------



## chandab (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's the picture. The tablerunner is 4 blocks long with the triangle ends, just didn't have that much room to lay it out.



The magazine with the pattern/technique is: Missouri Star Quilt Co, I think Jenny Doan is the main contributing quilt, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Charley (Jan 11, 2015)

Love it! Thanks for sharing! Will have to check out the magazine.

Disappearing Pinwheel - I think the name of it fits!


----------



## chandab (Jan 12, 2015)

The technique uses two 10" squares that you sew and cut according to their directions, which gives you a 12" or so pinwheel, then you cut again and have nine pieces that you rearrange into new block, the usual arrangement is Churn Dash or Shoofly. The quilt I'm now working on, I'm arranging into a Friendship Star variation.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm making receiving blankets for a new gb. I'm rather disappointed that the new flannel isn't very soft. Hopefully once it is washed it will feel better. I was taught in Home Ec sewing to pull a thread to find a straight edge of the fabric. I always do this with table clothes. The flannel was way off, so I'm glad I pulled a thread with it. Rather a pain, but worth it to get a nice square. I have hemmed one so far and am working on the crocheted border. Lots of pretty flannels; I picked a pattern with teal birds and one with pink buttons.


----------



## Charley (Jan 13, 2015)

I have noticed that about the flannel (being rigid and not soft) and also, that much of it is not recommended for sleepwear as it is not flame retardant. With so much sleepwear being flannel, to me, it is surprising.

Your receiving blankets sound cute. Hope you share a photo when they are finished.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 13, 2015)

Charley said:


> I have noticed that about the flannel (being rigid and not soft) and also, that much of it is not recommended for sleepwear as it is not flame retardant. With so much sleepwear being flannel, to me, it is surprising.
> 
> Your receiving blankets sound cute. Hope you share a photo when they are finished.


I think that is just a disclaimer, so sleepwear makers are not liable. I might look for some vintage flannel online. Or a flannel sheet and cut it up. Or a flannel nightgown... At $6.99 a yard for bolt flannel, there are bound to be some less expensive options. And it's 42" wide, not 45".


----------



## Charley (Jan 14, 2015)

Finished quilting. Love how it came out.


----------



## chandab (Jan 14, 2015)

Very Nice.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 15, 2015)

Very striking the way you framed the center picture. Nice work!


----------



## Charley (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you, both. I put my walking foot away this morning. Time to plan another one.

Just finished an 18 inch doll skirt this morning - crocheted. It came out cute the first time through. Only see one stitch in the directions that I am going to change - a ch 2 that is at the end of the first four rows to a dc. Now off to make a top for the doll as she looks cold.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 15, 2015)

I've been working on doll clothes. These are for baby dolls. I used the decorative stitching feature on my machine for the first time--so easy! My goodness, just push a couple of buttons and voila! I wonder why I haven't tried it before? A stick in the mud, I fear... Haven't trimmed the ribbons on the pink outfit, as I need to wash it first.


----------



## Charley (Jan 16, 2015)

So cute! Love them both!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 16, 2015)

Charley said:


> Thank you, both. I put my walking foot away this morning. Time to plan another one.
> 
> Just finished an 18 inch doll skirt this morning - crocheted. It came out cute the first time through. Only see one stitch in the directions that I am going to change - a ch 2 that is at the end of the first four rows to a dc. Now off to make a top for the doll as she looks cold.


Very nice! Solid lavender for the top, or some contrast?


----------



## Charley (Jan 18, 2015)

Finished the top in a boucle white yarn. It came out just as nice. Now working on some purple boots. I'm trying to use up a lot of my left over baby yarns. Will post photos when I have a couple more pieces done. Don't want to bore you with a bunch of posts.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 19, 2015)

Finished two receiving blankets. They take a long time. I have to use an ice pick to make the holes for the first round. I'm working on another one, but have finished these two. The bottom is ready-made fleece and the top is the flannel I bought. It is softer since I washed it, thank goodness. I used vintage crochet balls that I had. I don't know if they still make those colors any more. Hope she likes them for the new baby.


----------



## Charley (Jan 19, 2015)

Love the print and that is just the perfect color on the top one. Harder to see the print on the other but it looks like variegated pink/white thread. So pretty! She will love them both!


----------



## Shari (Jan 23, 2015)

Goodness, everyone has been way busy! Such beautiful crafts!


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 24, 2015)

Love looking at everyone's work. So talented!


----------



## Charley (Jan 27, 2015)

Finished four crocheted outfits for my granddaughter's 18 inch dolls. Her birthday is on Sunday.






















Now I am looking at a picture my granddaughter found of a stuffed raccoon. Wish me luck in recreating this cute little creature.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 27, 2015)

You must have been working like a mad woman! Those outfits are stunning.

I crocheted a dog one time for my son. It wore like iron and he had it for many years.


----------



## Charley (Jan 27, 2015)

Truly, they are small so they don't take that much time. The directions were well written and easy to follow, so it took a couple days of my spare time to make each outfit.


----------



## chandab (Jan 27, 2015)

Those outfits turned out gorgeous, what a lucky little grand daughter.


----------



## chandab (Jan 31, 2015)

Might have a picture to share later today. Working on two quilts, one is ready for quilting and sitting by the machine, the other is mostly a top and I'm trying to decide if I want to add borders or not.


----------



## dixie_belle (Feb 1, 2015)

Several years ago, a friend gave me three quilt tops that his mother had made prior to her death. I've had them stored forever and finally decided to take the best one of the three, quilt it, and return it to him as a gift. I have now finished the quilting part, I will attach the binding here in the next couple of days and am waiting for my label to arrive. I decided to have a really nice label made that says it was pieced by her, with her name and the dates of her life, and then that it was quilted by me, with my name and 2015. I'll applique it to back and it will make a nice keepsake for him.

This was very difficult to quilt, I have no idea what the fabric is. I suspect it was vintage feed sacks. Nothing was straight. Evidently she had no idea of what the "bias" was. All the outside edges were all cut on the bias. I had to do some creative stitching when I was trying to attach the binding. So it won't be straight (not even close). But it's the thought that counts.


----------



## madmax (Feb 1, 2015)

Post


----------



## Charley (Feb 1, 2015)

Love your painting.


----------



## Charley (Feb 1, 2015)

Finished the little Raccoon doll.











Think it came out cute even though I didn't use a pattern, just winged it. Loved using the buttons on the face. Boy were those legs hard to turn and stuff. I don't think I will make any more. Now I'm off to hem some blue jeans….definitely not as fun.


----------



## dixie_belle (Feb 1, 2015)

How cute is that???? Did you do a little ringed tail?


----------



## chandab (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's the finished quilt (well most of it, didn't quite get all the edges in the picture); it's a little bigger than 40x55". The other is still somewhat in limbo deciding yeah or neigh on borders; leaning towards not.


----------



## Charley (Feb 2, 2015)

Very nice. Love the colorful design!


----------



## chandab (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you. It's the same cutting/sewing technique as for the pansy table runner I did, but pieces are arranged differently. [this arrangement has too many seams coming together making it bulky and hard to flatten for quilting, at least for me.]


----------



## dixie_belle (Feb 3, 2015)

I got the binding attached yesterday and gave this vintage quilt a good washing. It looks so much better now that it's clean. I'm just waiting on the label to arrive and then I will attach that and mail it back to my friend (whose mom actually made this quilt). I think he will be pleasantly surprised with his gift.


----------



## chandab (Feb 3, 2015)

Very lovely quilt. Nice quilting job. He'll be thrilled to have a part of him mom back home (although since he's a guy, he probably won't gush over it like a gal might).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 4, 2015)

chandab said:


> Thank you. It's the same cutting/sewing technique as for the pansy table runner I did, but pieces are arranged differently. [this arrangement has too many seams coming together making it bulky and hard to flatten for quilting, at least for me.]


Some really fun cowgirl graphics! Nice to see something besides bucking bronchos.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 4, 2015)

chandab said:


> Very lovely quilt. Nice quilting job. He'll be thrilled to have a part of him mom back home (although since he's a guy, he probably won't gush over it like a gal might).


I got a wonderful thank you from grandson after he got his fencing quilt at Christmas. I agree, guys appreciate quilts quite a lot.


----------



## dixie_belle (Feb 6, 2015)

My quilt label arrived today and I have it attached and the quilt is in the mail to it's owner even as I speak...er....type. It should arrive next Wednesday.


----------



## chandab (Feb 6, 2015)

Very nice label.


----------



## chandab (Feb 17, 2015)

Bought a couple of fabric strip sets off a FB group, they were the same with 4 fabrics, made a strip race quilt with them and got an interesting pattern since there were only 4 fabrics. It's not quite done yet, as I have to quilt and bind it, but wanted to try out my new camera, which works just fine.


----------



## Charley (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks good. Will be done before you know it!


----------



## chandab (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you. Just trying to figure out how I'll quilt it (I just straight line quilt) and decide what color of thread to use. I have a pretty grey I'm leaning towards, but not sure.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 19, 2015)

Gray would be good. A green might be distracting. Looks like a fun project.

I've been on a total crochet binge. I've bordered receiving blankets, baby doll layettes, and tea towels. I've enjoyed it because it is restful; no looking at patterns or remembering what row I'm on.

I did a deep border on a tea towel and was on the last row. Got up in the morning and noticed a giant nest of thread by my project. Turns out, husband got his foot in the ball in the dark, walked around the living room, into the kitchen, down the hall--he kept hearing a swishing noise and finally turned on the light and saw the thread wound around his boot. He backtracked, gathering up the thread and laid it in a neat nest by the project. Took me about 3 hours to redo the work, as it was so tangled up.

Also made an herb pouch for dil out of a monogram hand towel. I used a nice decorative stitch on the hem and got to make 3 buttonholes. I'll wait till the lemon verbena is out in the garden, or perhaps buy some lavender buds to put in it. She could also use it to keep a small portable sewing project in.


----------



## Charley (Feb 20, 2015)

Love your detail Marsha. Both projects are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## chandab (Feb 24, 2015)

Normally, I wouldn't do this, but here's a peek.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2015)

I made a bunch of mice. A friend will put them in her antique booth for me.

They are stuffed with raw wool. I used some hair's from Ranger's tail for whiskers on one of them.


----------



## chandab (Feb 24, 2015)

Cutest mice I've ever seen, good luck with them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 25, 2015)

dixie_belle said:


> My quilt label arrived today and I have it attached and the quilt is in the mail to it's owner even as I speak...er....type. It should arrive next Wednesday.


That is so professional looking.


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2015)

Finished some pump bags for my grandson in time for St. Patrick's Day. Just love this set.

I went shopping with my best friend and of course we went to fabric stores. One was strictly upholstery fabric and we found a bargin box of scraps that were perfect for making some more bags. These will not need any stabilizer added. Going to be cutting some out today and embroidering on some. Best part is they were $2.00 a pound. One pound of scraps looks to be enough to make 12-14 bags. So glad we stopped there.

I embroidered letters this time on one. His gym name is Excalibur Gymnastics so Excalibur Gymnast was perfect! Now I know the placement so on the next bag the letters will be placed further down. Even so I was happy with these bags. Making some drawstring bags also and I'm going to crochet some sachets that will be filled with lavender. Oh yes, we are getting a winter storm tonight. The perfect weather to be busy and crafting.

Hope to see what y'all are working on and have completed - both!


----------



## Charley (Mar 10, 2015)

I like them both but the bottom one catches my eye more.


----------



## chandab (Mar 10, 2015)

I actually went with the top layout and it really works with the picture blocks added in. I have 8 rows sewn, 4 more to go, then I can sew them all together and decide if I want borders or not.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh yeah! I like it! It is going to be gorgeous! He is going to love it! Everything looks great. It is definitely my son! I love the cabin block too. It has everything! Deer, fishing, ducks! He just came back from staying in a cabin on the lake! The color in the blocks really pop against the brown! Lovely Chanda, just lovely! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## chandab (Mar 10, 2015)

That greyish duck and fish print is the RealTree print, the cabin and deer print is another company. I'm loving it, and glad you do too, Kim.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm still on the crocheting binge. I found some vintage muslin dish towels from an auction and have been crocheting edges on them. My husband says, that's a lot of trouble for something to dry dishes. But I think I understand better all the home makers back in the days, who embroidered and embellished all their linens. It gives me pleasure to make and to use. And what does it hurt? It is quiet, meditative, creative work. It makes our home more interesting and personal.

And besides, I've been really sick for the past week and I've accomplished a lot of edging!


----------



## Charley (Mar 22, 2015)

I agree with you completely. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## chandab (Mar 31, 2015)

Finished this one a little bit ago, finally got a picture today.




Still working on this one, working on the quilting now, then binding, then off to it's new home (it's commissioned):


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2015)

chandab said:


> Finished this one a little bit ago, finally got a picture today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pink one has a very interesting pattern. Pink cowgirl--it looks almost fairytale-ish. Both are very nice!


----------



## chandab (Apr 3, 2015)

Marsha, the pink one is basically double Irish Chain (just a slight variation, since I used a white on white to fill in around the focus fabric (usually that is just one fabric, but I didn't want pictures going several directions, not to mention, I didn't have enough of the fabric to do more).


----------



## dixie_belle (Apr 6, 2015)

Here is what I've been busy working on. About 10 years ago, a good friend gave me three quilt top that his mother had made (who knows when). As a gift, I quilted one of them and mailed it to him. Then, about 10 days ago, he sends me an email and asked me to quilt one for his brother as a birthday gift. No problem, I think. The email goes on to say that his birthday is on April 24 - now THAT'S going to be a problem. I've been quilting up a storm and I may or may not get finished in time.

I am doing a simple basket weave in the white portions and then I have laid the stencil for the flower that I'm going to put in the colored sections on the quilt so you could see.

Not like I have anything else going on in my life.....Since we are in doctor's offices at least four times a week, I take it with me and quilt in the waiting room. Someone asked me about it and I said I had heard that if you were there for over an hour they'd do your laundry. LOL

Anyway, here is my progress up until right now.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow! All you quilters are amazing.


----------



## chandab (Apr 11, 2015)

Getting ready to start my next couple quilts, here is the fabric collection (plus a couple not pictured), still deciding on a pattern for certain.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 27, 2015)

I started on the little pajamas. Top went together all right, but after I got the bottoms cut I saw I had the pattern upside down. All the trucks and fire engines are opposite of the top. Guess I am more use to working with an all over pattern on fabric.


----------

